# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Ferit Ramadani : Krijuesi dhe shoqëria

## gjakushi

*Ky shkrim qe do te sjell, eshte i pa botuar ! Por, ka nis shume me heret, dhe nje pjese qe nuk arrij ta sjell kete herë eshte botuar ne Gazeta Fakti ne periudhen 1993 - 95. Pra keto vazhdime, dhe shkrime qe do te pasojne me pas, do te permbyllin frymezimin tim, per krijuesi dhe shoqeria.

Te gjithe ata qe do te me sygjerojne per te mirë apo per te keq, do te me mundesojne ta plotesoj ! I falnderoj !*

----------


## gjakushi

*Hyrje


1.HORIZONTE MBRESELENESE – KRIJUESI DHE SHOQERIA 




Vleresimet qe do te shqyrtojme , nga kende te ndryshme, per te dhene nje pasqyrim etik dhe vlerësues per rrethanat e ndikimit kritik, ashtu si vijne e ravijzohen tendencat e nje mbareshtrimi , ne rrethanat e gjendjeve shoqerore, te hapim nje horizont mbreselenes per raportet e Krijuesit dhe shqoqerise qe te bejmë nje pasqyrim, mbase dhe nje përjashtim te te metave ekskluzive qe dalin e behen zezone, do te jenë prurje e nje jete reciproke ku Krijuesi u ballafaqua me shoqerinë, dhe anasjelltas, shoqeria si ndikoj tek krijuesi! 
Kjo bindje e shqyrtimeve ndoshta do te permirsoje pozicionet qe te behet nje formesim ne ekuivalencen e funksionalizimit te ketyre dy teresive ku jetesohet e perhershmja krijuese, dhe e perhershmja shoqeri!
Me perpjekjen e tille do te dale spikatja se Krijuesi ka kerkuar nje nivel me te larte te paraqese shoqerine , mbase shoqeria ka bere dhe intervenime të tjera , qe pos tendencave perkrahese, ka pasur dhe tendenca te tjera shtypese ndaj Krijuesit me te cilat , jane krijuar gjendje per te cilat nuk jane bërë shpjegime. Nuk eshte aspak e jashtzakonshme nje rrjedhoje e ketyre persijatjeve qe te perpiqet te ve ne dioptrine vezhguese befasite qe shume shkencetar , studjiues , apo krijues, si shkrimtaret, filozofet, poetet arriten te befasohen ,perse dita dites ai soj I tyre paksohej ? Nese jo ne kuantitet , ne kualitet mund te thuhet se nje renie e tille eshte e duksheme. Kete e deshmon me shkrimet kritike dr. Rexhep Qosja , me titullin e librit Panteoni i rralluar? 

-Perse i lindi kjo ide ?
-Çka e motivoi ?
- Perse shfaqi keto shqetesime ? 

Atehere, per cilen permbajtje te shqetsimeve preokupohemi ne ? Me kete mund te dalim te dilema, qe pastaj te perpiqemi te kerkojne shpjegim. 
Nese nisim shpalimin e ketyre bindjeve, natyrisht nje studim i tille do te hidhete drite ne mireqeniet e nji antike, mbase ne rrenimin e nje te sotmje. Nga pershtypja se librat e niveleve , filozofia , poezia, proza, dhe shume gjini te tjera, kane qene me te shendetshme ne te kaluaren . Sot, kur perjetojme transformime me te sofistikuara te teknologjise dhe kompjuterizimit, perse nuk kemi kulme qe do te pasuronin Panteonin e rralluar ? Çka e mundon shoqerine qe krahas nje zhvillimi material, krahas zhvillimit te arkitektures ndertimore, linjave tokesore dhe ajerore, ka ngecur ne dimensionin e krijimtarise?! 
Nese mund te flitet per Aristotelin, per Platonin, per Homerin, ose, me vone per Rilindasit si Naimi, Samiu, dhe te tjere qe kane arritur te emrohen si enciklopedi te dijeve dhe te krijimtarise, perse sot i mungojne profilet e tilla Panteonit te rralluar ?. 
Nese sipas dr. Rexhep Qosjes fjala “ Panteon është përdorur në kuptimin simbolik, prandaj edhe lexuesi me të drejte mund ta vazhdoje pyetjen: perse Panteoni i rralluar?” ?
Unë do te perpiqem qe keto tendenca rrallimi ti analizoj nga rrethana te tjera te kushteve dhe raporteve te Krijuesit dhe shoqerise. Gjithe kjo le te behet nje pasqyrim modest qe te jape nje hije mbi ate mister te krijuar mbi shoqerine qe , dita dites , edhe ne faune edhe ne flore ka risi, duke shtuar gjerat, por, natyrisht edhe duke pasur edhe zhdukje te shume llojeve e gjinive. Nese Krijuesi, si nje universalitet i vecante ne kete kohe kuantitativisht eshte prezent, ne do te perpiqemi te japim shpjegime perse me kualitetin e tij , gjithmone eshte me i varfer! Natyrisht se per kete, do te perpiqemi te bejme nje kuvendim per mundesite se si te arrihet , te realizohet nje shprese qe ne Panteonin e vlerave te mirefillta te krijimtarise te hapin porten e banimit krijuesit bashkëkohore.
Kjo nuk mund te jete as te behet mundesi qe krijon nje relevance per pasurim, por ne kohen e hapjes se institucioneve te dijes, ne kohen e krijimit te mundesive te lidhjeve te internetit, sa mund te korrespondoje nje zhvillim teknologjik ne zhvillimin krijues? Në kohën e alternativave te sendertimit pluralist, ku tendencat e legjitimimit te ideve politike bejne garen rigjide, per te rrembyer pushtetin , prej ku , dirigjojnë per strategjite programore dhe elitat qe kane , ku ndodhet pozita e krijuesit. Statusi i tij ne shoqëri .Me kete , do te perpiqemi te themi cka i duhet realitetit krijues, dhe cila eshte e verteta e shoqerise ne kete mes.*

----------


## gjakushi

*2. PERSE LINDI IDEJA KRIJUESI DHE SHOQËRIA ?

Në udheheqjen e shoqerise, gjate shekullit XX dominuan mediokritetet. Ate vend qe e paten Rilindasit, pothuajse gjatë nje shekulli e zbehen ata qe dolen dhe me nje stil të vacantë, ashtu si zakonisht dijne te gjinden njerëzit qe kane synime dominuese, qe perdorin shkathetesine e perfitimit servil, apo te pushtetit duke u sherbyer te pushtetshmive.Kjo e mundesoj qe nje numer i madh i shkrimtarve, dijetarëve, krijuesëve dhe oratorëve e filosofëve te ndodhen jashte rrjedhave ndikuese dhe udheheqese. 
Nëse në kohen e “ Romës i kishin pagëzuar njerëzit me aftësi, mundësi, prirje, të bëra dhe, sigurisht, vlera mesatare” R .Qosja, te tillet i quajti mediokër, ne kete shekull, sistemi qe dominoi te tillet i beri vigane . Te pushtetshem. Diktatore per gjithcka. Ata me keto veprime, do te behen bartesit e fronteve, qe sjellin rende dhe udheheqin me shoqerinë ne teresi. 
Per keto arsye Krijuesit do të radhiteshin në krye të rreshtit te anatemave . Vlen te theksojmë vetem disa te tille si Luigj Gurakuqi, Migjeni, Noli ! Ne varganin e gjate te te perndjekurve hyjne dhe shume liridashes te tjere qe per hir te ideve krijuese ata do te perjetojne ferrin gjate jetes. Persona të tillë, gjate shekullit XX ka pasur shume. Shumica e tyre, ose do te burgosen, ose do te vriten, ose do te detyrohen te ikin nga atdheu. Edhe pse, veprat e tyre do te deshmojne nje nivel, ata nuk jane te perfillur nga pushteti, por, gjithesesi, edhe të tille si Adem Demaçi, Shaban Xheladini, Avni Elmazi, e paten te ngjashme jeten per vuajtjet dhe perndjekjet qe u bene , edhe Naser Veliut, Rexhep Elmazit, dhe padyshim se ne kete linje te kesaj jehone te vrazhdesise, e përfunduan jeten martiret e idealit, Jusuf Gervalla dhe Kadri Zeka .
Shoqeria e tille e roberuar me ato sisteme ,qe kishin per qellim të ndikojne sa me shume ne dam te krijimtarise se vertete, I perjetoj keto goditje. Pushtetet e tilla me kete, do te bejne nje goditje te thelle duke i prishur raportet e krijuesit dhe shoqerise. Pikerisht nga keto rrjedha nis edhe fushata se si krijuesi do te etiketohej nga bashkëvendësit e vet, sepse, do te trajtohej nga elitat udheheqese te pushtetit si person nongrata! 
Nese termi Krijues perfeshin nje gjeresi profilesh krijuesish, siç jane kengetaret, arkitektet, filozofet, dijetaret e fesë, qofshin ata te krishtere, ortodokse dhe islam, apo bektashinj, qe e shprehnin moskenaqesine e nje realiteti shtypes kunder shoqerise, dhe per mbijetimin e saj, per ketë po sa u binin ne gjurme , ata gjendeshin diku në kthetrat e roberise. Ne keto permbysje goditese pa kod te mbrojtjes, mbetnin numri i madh i intelektualeve, ata qe ma se shumti i duheshin shoqerise. E, perse, shoqeria, nuk arriti te kuptoje se , njerezit si ata krijues duhet degjuar. Se njerzve si ata, u duhen krijuar kushte dhe rrethana per te shprehur idete. Per te shpjeguar gjithe misterin qe binte mbi shpatullat e saj, pa e treguar diagnozen e vuajtjes. Sepse, individët e pushtetshem, ata mesataret, që e ndjenin veten të sigurtë se jane të perhershmit dhe sovranet, kishin arritur te krijojne bazen e forte dhe me te e kishin shmangur pergjithmone mundesine e konkurrences. Nedrsa me tiranine e tyre te praktikuar ne sistem , krijueseve , ua kishin siguruar vendin e peripetive. Krahas krijuesve, dhe te gjithe atyre qe do te rrezatonin perkrahje te atyre ideve krijuese per rend te ri shoqeror.
Ky moment i caktuar historik i shekullit XX eshte bere nje permbajtje shume e sterkequr e njerzimit. Nese nga njera ane ka lindur dhe eshte zhvilluar nje hap madh i zhvillimit teknologjik, teknik, dhe informatika, nga ana tjeter, ka pasur po aq ngecje qe shfaqen me nuanca shume te errëta. Nese nga njera ane mund te quhet shekulli i drites, pa dilema se mund te emerohet dhe kaptina e erresimit te nje Rilindjeje ! Sepse njekohesisht vijne e zhvillohen edhe te mirat materiale dhe mireqenia, siç rriten edhe te keqiat e rrenimeve dhe shtypjeve. Ne kete relacion te te kundertave, ka vazhduar jeta e nje dinamike te madhe. Ka lulezuar marshi i dirigjimeve per të vazhduar synimi i mbijetimit. Nga njera ane te ngriten dhe sofistikohen barrierat e pushtetit. Ndersa nga tjetra ane , te hermetizohet metafora. Dhe ne kete kerkim te idese, Krijuesi gjithmone ka hapur horizontin te plasoje dijen e tij. Te ngrise idene ne çeshtje qe te luftoje pushtetin qe demtonte shoqerine.
Nese ne keto raporte te ndergjegjes se Krijuesit dilte burimisht ajo ide dhe me etiken e tille kalonte ne horizontin shoqerore, si nje rreze qe synon sjelljen e pranveres nga dimri sistemor, dhe tiranik, nuk do te thote se sistemi rrinte duarkryq. Ai jepte shume mundime, jepte shume vlera materiale, qe te arrije te ndrydhe krijuesin. Bie fjala, per keto veprime shume makabre, pushteti i Zogut, per permbysjen e Nolit, krijues, dhe vrasjes se shokeve te tij, pushtetit tiranik te Pashiqit , ne ate kohe u dha dhurata. Nese Shën Naumi, me gjithe bukurite natyrore, dhe me ate potencial vlerash shpirterore jepet dhurate per vrasjen e Bajram Currit, ose, paguhet dora vrasese qe ngritet kunder Luigj Gurakuqit, qe ishte perkrahesi i ideve liberale e demokratike , qe Shqiperisë i hapnin nje horizont dhe e rreshtonin tek vendet me nje domethenie perparimi ne ide dhe demokraci. 
Qëllimi i paraqitjes se kesaj pasqyre nuk eshte te riperserisim te njohurat qe i thote gjithmon kronika historike per ngjarjet e shekullit XX. Por, ështe nje ringritje dilemash, perse nuk pati sens nje shoqeri e tille qe te bente te mundur permbysjen e atyre tiraneve qe mos të beheshin gjithe keto ngrehina te zezonave. Qellimi eshte te ndergjegjesojme te ardhemen se ne Panteonin e rralluar, nuk arriten te behen banore nje numer i madh i Krijueseve, sepse, drejt tyre, dikush tjeter, qe nuk kishte mundesi as te beje nje hartim shlkollor, mbante frennjtë qeverises. Pra, qellimi jone eshte te bejme nje kuvendim sa me racional, se pushtetaret me ndjenjen e mediokrit kalerojne perpara hundeve te shoqerise, trumbetojne dhe mashtrojne, pastaj, sapo marrin pushtetin, turren te shtypin dhe shtrydhin idetë. Qëllim ynë eshte te bejme nje ndarje te shekullit XX, por, duke qene te vetedishem se shpirti tiranik gjithmon ka qene faktori ndikues qe numri i krijuesëve te jete shume i paktë !*

----------


## gjakushi

.*
3.MOTIVET KRIJUESE - KRIJUESI SHOQERIA

Krijuesit kane nje lashtesi. Nisma e tyre krijuese ka rrezatuar vlera .Ata kane qene prijësit shpirteror. Edhe ne Greqine Antike te tille i kane cilesuar.Prandaj, dija e tyre eshte perhapur gjithkund, dhe prej tyre shoqeria e asaj kohe ka pritur ashtu si dita qe e prêt diellin te dale.Bile, dijet e krijueseve te asaj kohe, nuk kane qene te kufizuara, por as qe I ka kufizuar kush. Ato me nje shpejtesi janë perhapur neper vende te ndryshme e nëper gjuhe te huaja! Por nje gje te tille e kanë bërë me nje marshim shume te shpejte vlerat mesatare te mediokritetëve. Ata , me nje ngjashmeri vepruese kanë vepruar si sot. Vetëm nje sy hidhni te shikoni marshin e vlerave te tilla qe kanë mbushur tregun , vitrinat, bibliotekat, stendat e panairëve me kopertina te bukura, me tituj te shkruar me mjeshtri, dhe me permbajtje te dyshimta, pa vlera.

Ku na shpiejne sot hapat e nje marshi te tillë?

Perpara nesh jane institucionet me nje stermbushje te madhe te vlerave qe gjithcka mund te kene nga tregtia, nga aftesite e menaxhimit per te arritur nje kapital personal brenda nates, per te bere akrobacione te ndryshme ne ndryshimin e rreshtimeve politike, per te marre një post, por, jo per te krijuar nivele vlerash qe do te deshmojne se i ndihmojne ceshtjes sociale. Po çeshtjes shpirterore ?

Nuk mund te deshmojne se mund te bejne nje projekt program per te ringritur proceset qe kane stagnuar. Nuk mund te harmonizojne gjendjet per te dhene nje pasqyre reale te evaluimit se cka do shoqeria, dhe cka I jep pushteti. Neper keto mistere dita dites, krijohet nje veprimtari pa e pasur vulen e vet te identitetit, e cila, mund te mbroje dhe manifestoje njekohesisht vetveten, dhe aftesite e shoqerisë qe jane shtysa dhe perkrahja e përherëshme.


Ky soj I krijuesëve, padyshim kjo shtrese mediokritetësh, kane krijuar vepra gjymtake. Kanë bere sakatime ne sjellje vendimesh. Kane rrenuar . Por, duke qene nje shtrese e gjere tiranike, kane krijuar nje superstrukture gjymtakesh dhe ata edhe ne rendet diktatoriale, kane pasur nje fuqi nëperkembjesh, po as ne shoqerite demokratike nuk kane humb nga pasha e te berit dam !
Tek Panteoni i rralluar, e dr. R. Qosjes , thekson ai: “ Kështu, fjala vjen, mund të thuhet se mediokritete ka pasur nën sundimin e Qesarit dhe në ditët e pakta të Republikës së Brutit, nën sundimin e Sulltan Hamidit dhe në kohën e Ataturkut, nën sundimin e Ekaterinës dhe në vitet e Revolucionit të Tetorit". Do te shtoja per te sjellë nje konstatim, se fushata e tyre , eshte mbase edhe me e fuqishme ne ditet pas Revolucionit te Tetorit. Nga pasojat e mediokriteteve pësuan nje numer I madh I miljona njerzve ne Luften e dyte Botërore. Pastaj, pas venies se rendit Socialist, kane pesuar breza e breza! Po te sjellim pasqyra te tilla, do te kishim nje gjendje shume tmerruese, se njerzimi, apo drita e njerzimit ne tokë, shumë pak ka jetuar. Gjithcka qe ka kaluar neper keto shekuj mund te trajtohet dhe emërohet si n je mesjetë . Si errësirë. Si luftë kryqëzatash.

Perhapja e tyre nëper gjithe shtresat e njeriut , dhe ne gjithe hapësirat e sistemeve shoqerore, eshte bere dhe behet per disa shkaqe. 

E para, behet, se shoqeria duke rendur pas nevojave qe te nise proceset, ka humbur perkujdesjen qe te aftesoje njerez adekuate per te. 

E dyta, se duke hy ne garën per te qene I pari me pushtet, dhe per te pasur nje ordi te perhershme perkrahesish , ai ka shpikur me mendjen e tij gjeni, mekanizma qe shoqerise nuk ia kane beret e mundur te jete e ringritur ne kulmet e saj. 

Dhe e treta, sa me e varfer me dije nje shoqeri, aq me e nenshtruar, dhe me dinjoitoze del ne sherbim te lartmadherive. Kjo bindje nga ata qe e mbajne sistemin, akoma eshte mode, dhe e preferojnë liderë qe rreth veti duan njerëz servile , qe u shkojnë per shtati, dhe jo qe ua thonë sipas bindjeve dhe kritereve vlersuese realitetin! 

Prezenca e mediokritetit në permasen tone shqiptare qe njihet si nje hapësirë shumë e nderlikuar, dhe e veçantë ka nje natyre shumë percudnuese. Ajo ka rrembyer me nje fuqi dhe me ngulm udheheqjen dhe , nuk ka lejuar qe nga kornizat e saj te dale lirshm ideja krijuese. Atë, e ka mundesuar ma se shumti qe te zhvillohet çeshtja jo adekuate e zhvillimit, dhe e pushteteve qe kane qeverisur! Por, fundja, edhe si e tille në këtë hapësirë të ndodhive të ndryshme, edhe krijimtaria e mediokritetëve, ka arritur te kete interesim nga shtresat e gjera! Bie fjala, sot ma me ëndje ndiqen gjithe bemat e mediokritetëve, se sa , te ndiqet nje krijues I mirefillte.

Është evidente se mediokriteteët, rastesisht prej momenteve, turren te bejne imitime. Ata i pershtaten gjendjes shoqerore, per ta vene ne sherbimin e vet. Per, te perfituar nga ajo. Kush do te mundej ta beje ate pershtatje pos atyre ?

Nese krijuesi i mirefillte synon të krijojë per te ndergjegjesuar masën , që ajo, te jete ne hap me kohën, që ajo të luftoje ngecjen e zhvillimit, që ajo, te gjeje trendin me te cilin eshte aktuale si shoqëri, mediokriteteët gjithmone bejne te kunderten. Ata me elozhe per udheheqjen, ia shuajne shoqërisëndergjegje, ia lustrojnë të keqiat, ia pudrosin mitreqenien te duket e bukur ! Nëse shoqëria, nis rrugen e mbare te kerkojë realizimin e aspiratave per te cilat, i orienton krijuesi i vertete, mediokritetet, me nje shpejtësi vënë në skenë dramat per te perfituar opinionet, promovojne veprat letrare per te krijuar vulen e renesansës, Krijojnë ngjyrat e autoktonisë, edhe pse janë vetëm kopjuesë, dhe kope e preshtatshmerive ! 
Me kete avangardë të tillë , prej skribomanësh, ka pesuar dhe do te pesoje krijmtaria e vertete! Kjo dukuri e ka percjellur ne pergjithesi gjithe krijimtarinë shqiptare. Edhe ne Shqipëri, krahas nje niveli te larte te n je elite shkrimtarësh, kopeja e mediokritetëve hyri ne vallen dhe priu pas vitit 1990. Po e njejta dukuri, me krijimin e rrethanave , ashtu si u krijuan, mediokritetëve u dha mundësinë qe te mbjellin frytet e tyre ! Dhe ato, jo vetem qe u shtresuan, porn je gjendje e tillë, ka sterkequr dimensioned e krijuesit. Sot, me te drejte, mund te thuash se çdo I katerti qytetar, është poet, eshte, romansier, eshte filozof, eshte … Ne realite, jemi varfëruar per shumë dhe, pot ë vëmë në dioptrine e pamjeve dhe ten je analize te mirefillte krijimtarinë e ketyre viteve, me te drejtë , do tem und te mbusheshin shume e shumë deponi me fletorelibrat e shkarravinave te ketij niveli krijues! 
Jo ma larg se nje pikëpamje kaq provincial, nuk eshte ne theksim asnjehere. Mediokritetet duke dashur te spikasin unin e tyre te gjenezes, me nje provincializem stereotip duan te duken heronj! Ata , por, edhe prisit e politikës, duke qene te kufizuar nga aftesite e te qenmit intelektual permasash, kultivuan bashkarish nje hendek ku do te notonin ne territoret provincial sit e pare. Ata, si politik beresit, qe me anene e propagandave provincial ne elektrorat, pershtaten edhe promovime veprash provincial, q eta befasojne mesin ku jetojnë. Dhe, me nje krenari, gjegjesisht me nje vecanti te madhe, pa I matur dhe llogaritur aftesite e tyre ne permasen shqiptare, shpiken licencen e te pareve provincial. Tani, lehte mund te flitet ,bie fjala, ka nuanca te tjera qe e perfillin apo nuk e perfillin usheheqjen e Lidhjes se Shkrimtarëve.

Eshte shume e panevojshme sipas atij klani, qe ne tabanin mbareshqiptare te kete nje sinkronizim ! Po te behej e mundur nje ligjshmeri e tille, ku do te fjala, per krijuesit e LLapit, apo te Gjakoves. Ashtu si mund te flitet per krijuesit e Tetoves dhe te Struges. Sa per krijuesit ne Shqiperi , Lidhja *( mbase ), mundesonte daljen ne drite te veprave te mirefilleta , atëhere, si do te kishin mundesi mediokritetet te pershtatnin arkitekturen e veprave te tyre ne dimensionin kombetar. Ku do te mbesnin provincialistet? Ata qe lindin e rriten ne batakun e lokalizmit dhe gjate gjithe kohes , per nje ambient lokal bejne çka mos te ngrisin murin e errësirës, qe te mos depertoje asgje nga gjithshqiptaria!*

----------


## gjakushi

*4.SHQETËSIMET KRIJUESE 

Nese krijuesit e vertete u perpoqen te dalin te arsyeshem per idenë, dhe ate e bene çeshtje per zhgjidhje, as me pak e as me shumë, edhe mediokritetet, i kane shqetesimet e tyre te vecanta se si te behen çeshtje ! Ata, gjithkund e në cdo kohe, jane te vetmit thirravajas, se shoqerise i mungojne shume çeshtje qe ata duan t'ia zgjidhin me tralala! . Prandaj, po perpiqen te bejne nje lufte te pandalur, qe te shpetojne permbytjen shoqerore. Dhe ate e bejne per te miren e saj ndaj organizojne promovime, takime, panaire, tregje , ku del ne pah perfitimi material nga shitja e fletorelibrave me kopertina te bukura e pa vlera brenda! Prandaj, organizojne manifestime tradicionale me emrin Takime nen Rrap, ku zbrazen gastare rakie e vere qe te perjetesohen frymezimet e tyre prej kulimesh e rrospiash!

Per sa i perket shqetesimit krijues, ashtu si e kane pasur apo e kane krijuesit e mirefillte, edhe mediokritetet ndjehen te shqetesuar. Nese krijuesit e mirefillte ndjekin shtigjet per te takuar muzen e frymezimit, te gjejne arkitekturen e sendertimit, te sjellin risite e identitetit krijues, mediokritetet, kane shqetesime te tjera. Ata bejne hulumtime , dhe me anen e hulumtimit pershtasin nga vlera te ndryshme per te ringritur veprat e tyre. Ata e kane bazen e ndertimit. Mbi to vetemkrijojne dukjen ose nderrojne kopertinat dhe emrin e autorit. Sepse, vetem mediokritetet e kane shume te zhvilluar ndjenjen e shartimit, dhe ata e artificializojne cdo gje per te mundesuar nje ambient ku do te mund te duken me identitet. Ku do te rrahin gjoksin se sa kane vuajtur deri tek arritja e perfundimit te vepres. Dhe, kane nje arsye. Ashtu si kane shpetuar deri tani pa asnje therre ne kembe nga kritika, dhe ashtu si vazhdojne me avazin e njejte, duke u prere kostume te reja shume veprave te autoreve , mbase edhe botërorë, qe te duken me kostume provinciale, ata, edhe matutje i bijne borisë se jane ne siklet. Se rrijne net pa gjume, se jane te shternguar nga rrethana te ndryshme , se jane te vetedishem se ne kete kohe ndikimesh diçka mund te jete e ndikuar. 
Por, realisht, nga gjithe ato mekanizma qe jane te ketyre natyrave, mediokriteteve, kurre nuk u shkon ndermend se mund te hyjne ne siten e mendafshit dhe vete te mbesin malli mellas i krijimit!

Ne keto binare, arsyeja ishte qe krijuesi i mirefillte te hapte binaret e nje mundesie per te zhvilluar nivelin qe i ka hije shoqerise. Duke u bazuar ne bemat e krijuesve popullor, ata qe krijuan thesarin e madh te kengeve popullore, te rrefimeve te ndryshme, te gojëdhenave qe kane nje permbajtje ten je niveli te madh artistic dhe nje note bindese dhe edukuese, ndikimi I mediokriteteve me dukjet e tyre, del sikur ben nje fshirje te atij niveli. Me nje fjale, paraqitja e mediokriteteve, e asimilon gjithe kriterin krijues te te pareve, duke ua beret e pamundur atyre qe vijne me te njejten ndjenje te ndertojne mbi bazen e ndritur te krijimtarise, nje mrekulli krijuese me identitet dhe taban kombetar. Ky synim i ndertimit te vlerave me prurje te sukseshme, bie ndesh me synimet e mediokriteteve qe dalin si kerpudhat pas shiut, dhe hapin hijet e tyre qe te bejne nje mjegullnaje te shumdit dhe kiç literatures!

Prirjet e kesaj vetedie mjeruese te mediokriteteve, kane zaptuar per te keq mundesite e nje shpalimi te m bare te individualiteteve krijuese. Nese ne kohen e anarkise gjithcka del e ngritet pa plan, pa respektim ligji e projekti, ashtu si u ndertuan rruget duke u bazuar neper dhijaret, ashtu si u ndertuan shtepite, pa pasur asnje stil dhe plan arkitekture, ashtu si u ngaterrua infrastruktura, po ky ves, I udhehequr nga mediokritetet e perfeshiu krijimtarine. Ata e zbriten nivelin e krijimtarise ne nje pike shume te ulet. Ia mveshen synimet e nje ambient te ndikimeve. Ia sterkeqen pamjen sublime qe kishte nga Rilindasit. E benë të çalë dhe po aq mjeruese. E bene t e komleksuar nga perkuljet qe benin vete mediokritetet, per te arritur mundesit e publikimit te veprave te kopjuara, dhe të adaptuara si ma zi ! Ja se si I pershkruan dr, Rexhep Qosja : 
“ Mediokritetet e letërsisë në të vërtetë janë epigonë. Çdo gjë të huaj, çdo inovacion, që është inovacion vetëm brenda kontekstit ku është përdorur, ata e pranojnë, pra, pa kurrfarë rezerve për shkak se janë të qëruar prirjesh dhe vetëdije kritike që t´ja nënshtrojnë gjykimit dhe vlerësimit të vet kritik. Përse mediokritetet e letërsisë zbresin në nivelin e epigonëve? Sipas të gjitha gjasave, ata vuajnë prej kompleksit të inferioritetit, që ua imponon vetëdija e aftësisë mesatare dhe, në përpjekje e sipër që ta sublimojnë kompleksin, ju nënshtrohen imitimeve të autoriteteve të huaja letrare, të cilave, në çdo rast, në çdo situatë u gjunjëzohen, ua puthin duart, ua heqin kapelat, ua mbajnë palltot, ua lustrojnë këpucët, ua brushojnë rrobet. Megjithëse shkrimet e mediokriteteve, zakonisht, përfundojnë në shportën e estetikës dhe s´mund të gëzojnë kurrë dashurinë dhe respektin e lexuesve, historianët e letërsisë interesohen për to jo për shkak të vlerës që mund të kenë po për shkak se përmes tyre mund t´i shohin dhe studjojnë më lehtë ndikimet e asimiluara që çdo letërsi kombëtare pranon prej letërsive të popujve të tjerë e, sidomos, prej letërsive të mëdha”.
Te tillë siç dalin ne driten e te se vertetes ata shenojne mbi te gjitha ne kohen e bashkekohesise, nje njolle te keqe te ngecjes. Ata, krijojne nje nderhyrje ne frymemarrjen e lire te shoqerise. Ata, jane pengesa e pare e blerimit krijues, sepse rriten si hitherat dhe therrat ne livadh! Dhe me kete krijimtari, qe e bejne, natyrisht, se ne gatimin e kulaqit letrar, kane me shume egjer se sa miell! Prandaj, ne Panteonin e rralluar, ata nuk pretendojne te hyjne me vlera letrare, por, jane te shqetesuar per dukjen e jashtme te vete krijuesit. Ata, jane te shqetesuar dhe arrijne ate shqetesim ta permbushin me paraqitjen e tyre sipas gradave qe kane rrembyer nga pushteti, per ta vene ne sherbim qe krijoje nivelin e mediokritetit .*

----------


## gjakushi

*5.PREOKUPIMET E KRIJUESEVE MEDIOKËR – KRIJIMTARIA SI EMBLEME


Mediokritetet i kanë hapur shpatullat te pushtojne horizontin krijues. 

Ata e kane rrembyer pushtetin, pastaj dirigjojne me shkencen.Ndersa ne krijimtari, padyshim jane bere borizanet e pare. Ata kane modifikuar perkushtimet. Te deridjeshmit shehira titoist, kane bere nje akrobacion. Ata tani e kane zerin e larte per vlerat e demokracise. Per te drejtat e njeriur. Shkruajne per heronjt e kombit ! Shkruajne per martiret . Me kete perpiqen te bejne rezistence. Dhe pavetedishem mbesin si harabela qe mbi kacuba duan te duken si dinosauret! 
Është per tu habitur perse ata te gjithe si kinezet qe kane ngjashmeri, kanë po te njejtat preokupime. Turren me stilin e tartabiqeve, t’i duken kritikes te mire. Perkulen kur lexojne apo promovojne deri nje thember te kembeve, qe te arrijne duartrokitje nga pjesëmarresit. Turren te japin dhurata shkrimet e tyre plagiate, te cilat i derdhin neper shkolla, per te bere prej tyre kapital. Sepse, nga njera ane flasin per dhurata, nga tjetra, lidhin kontratat dhe ndajne mjetet me udheheqesit e nderrimeve, me kujdestaret e klasave, me drejtorat e shkollave. Kjo praktike e zhvilluar, i ka beret e famshem dhe ata, nuk e lejne pa e ftuar klanin te marre pjese. Nese drejtoret bejne patronazhe, klani i mediokriteteve krijues e kane te siguruar vendin e shkelqimit. Nese mediokriteti ben pervjetor te krijimtarise, patjeter se marrin pjese suita e atyre qe kane mundesi te shperndajne librat e tyre nëper klasat e filloristeve, gjimnazisteve. 
Jo me pas qendrojne dhe mediokritetet me gradat e doktorëve te shkencave. Ata, duke bere kopjime te ndryshme nga shkencetare te huaj, shesin librat me vlera te larta tek studentet. Vetem nje vecori egziston. Sepse botimi i veprave te tyre behet sipas numrit te regjistruar te studenteve qe jane te perfeshire tek lendet ku ligjeron mediokriteti. Marrëveshja mes tyre behet me gjentilese. Edhe diten e provimit, kur studentët nenshtrohet provimit perpara "doktoreve" me plagjiatura e te dehur , per te deshmuar se e ka blere librin e tij, ai e nxjerr duke ekspozuar dukshem ne nje skaj te es librin e tij. Keto raporte te tilla jane shume reciproke. Studenti me blerjen e librit, fiton kredi dhe ka gjasa kalimi. Ne te kunderten, ai i ekspozohet nje rreziku!

Nuk jane pas as nivelet me te larta te mediokriteteve qe nga sfera e dominimit politik, regjistrojne fakultete, apo shkollimin pas universitar. Dhe, pikerisht, ata, per nga mjerimi i tyre i dijeve, dhe i kualitetit te mjere, duke pasur pushtetin, perdorin paraqitje te ndryshme. Me anen e truprojeve , shoferëve, dhe shume larove te ndryshem, qe per t’I vene ne thjerrëzen e veshtrimit, se jane te rëndesishem per shoqerine, se jane te pushtetshem, nuk zgjedhin metoda se si i bejne nderhyrjet. Nëse, nje i tille eshte ne radhe per te pritur provimin, ai me kembengulje kerkon te dale i pari se ka aktivitete. Me kete qe shpreh, e ve ne dije ligjeruesin, se me te duhet te sillet ndryshe. 

Bile, ka raste te shpeshta qe mediokritetet jane te preokupuar si te duken neper mese te tilla! Sepse, duke pasur dilema se nuk kane vlera, ata kerkojne te jene te fundit kur te pyeten. Ose, nese u behet veshtrim ne veprat e tyre krijuese, ata turren te gjejne komisione te pershtatshme! Kete praktike e ka perdorur pushteti. Dhe tani e ka funksionalizuar deri ne ekstrem, neper komisionet e botimit te veprave letrare , zgjidhen po ata qe i ndihmojne klanit te vet. Dhe , ne kete relacion, ndahen mjetet buxhetore. Ndahen shperblimet ! Ndahen çmimet. Ndahen vlerat, per vleren e firmosur te nje vepre qe e ka shkruar tjeter autor, dhe e mban emrin tjeter autor!!!

Si mundet ndryshe te veprohet kur mediokriteti ka zaptuar gjithe fushveprimtarine. Nese u hidhet nje sy perfaqesueseve te kultures dhe arsimit vete struktura e perberjes te flet se mediokriteti eshte i pushtetshem. Nese behet nje studim per strukturat e hierakise ne te gjitha institucionet, do te dale nje pasqyre po aq shemtake qe, duke treguar realitetin qe egziston do te shembe gjithe imazhet se ku duhet te arrijë shoqeria qe synon mireqenie dhe krijim vlerash. Sepse per ta ilustruar me dukshem kete fenomen tragjik por real, do te sherbehem me nje shembull :

Ne garen e vrapimit , ne maratonen me te gjate , sic eshte vete krijimtaria, gjithmone nishanin, vleren e merr nje sakat. Mbesin ata qe munden te rendin per arsye se ne gare duhet te fitoje nje njeri pa kembe! Ne pranimin e te vertetes se kompozimit per nje orkestrim te nivelit, fiton gjithmon nje memec ! Ne hulumtimin e nje detaji shume te vlershem per shendetin dhe prurjen e vertete te kultivimit higjienik, fiton nje verberak, qe as ngjyrat , as shijet, as mikrobet kurre nuk I dallon. Por, perkundrazi, ato i kultivon!
Ky fat kaq i sterkequr, mjerisht i ka perfeshire katedrat ! Ky fat kaq i devijuar i ka nenshtruar brezat qe te heshtin dhe te degjojne transmetimet e klaneve se ndryshe nuk i kalojne binaret per te dale atje ku duhet te arrijnë.

Parashtrohet dilemma: Perse te heshtim perpara kesaj dukurie? Çka nese flitet nje realitet po kaq prezent ne kete permase ku trumbetojne mediokritetet se jane te preokupuar per te bere risi. Kane valle ata aq mundesi dhe kapital mendor t’i bejne keto transformime?

Thoneurin qe e hedh budallai duhet njeqind te mençur ta nxjerrin!*

----------


## gjakushi

*6.E VERTETA E KRIJUESVE DHE GJENDJA E TYRE


Në keto rrethana te ndrlikimeve, sado qe eshte i vogel, te mos themi i zhbere numri i krijuesve te vertetë, sërish ne ate pamundesi te krijimit , ashtu siç duhet te jene kushtet krijuese, atmosfera, benificionet, perkrahja, sërish, ka rrezatime se ka krijues te vertetë. Edhe pse, mbi ta gjithmone kane rëne perplasje te natyrave te ndryshme ! Mbi to, kane vezhguar syte perndjekes te komitetxhinjve dhe censorokuqeve. Mbi ta kane ushtruar dhune redaktore dhe redaksi ! 

Ne universin krijues, ata kanë nje biografi te nje vrazhdesie. Po te analizohen kaptinat e perballimeve, do te dale nje pasqyre inkuizicioni. Nese, ata arrinin te publikonin nje punim, i kujtedonatyre te ishte, pa ndermjetësimin e mekanizmave pershtates nuk mund te shikonte dritë. Nese, nje krijues i vertetë me nje veper te shkruar mbi nivelin e mediokriteteve aktuale, synonte te beje publikim, ai ndeshej me kthetrat e pameshireshme te recensenteve te caktuar nga komitetet. Sepse, nje ishte qellimi dhe misioni arrihej per mes asaj pershtatjeje! Çdo gje qe do te shikonte dritën, te ishte ne perputhshmeri me Kultin qe i perfaleshin mediokritetet. Te shpiente uje ne mullirin e tij. Te himnizonte ate. Per kete , ka shume shembuj , ka shume fakte qe egzistojne ne botimet periodike te kohes, qe shume mediokritete te quajtur "penda te arta", qe publikonin punimet e tyre ne vende te veçanta te quajtuara me gjithfarë emrimesh, perse ishin perkushtime. Do te theksoj revistat e kohes qe dilnin, nisur nga Jeta e re, Perparimi, Dituria, Fjala, Jehona, qe ishin te rezervuara me turlifarë shkrimesh perkushtime per Titon. Po kjo pasqyre sterkeqese, ishte neper gazetat ditore te kohes apo ato javore, si Rilindja, Zeri, Bota e re, Shkendija, Flaka, neper te cilat zinin vend censorokuqet e graduar dhe emruar nga komitetet. Me nje fjale, policia letrare qe ne dite nderronte shume syza per te gjetur edhe presjet e pikat, vargjet e strofat qe kishin asocime te te kundertave me pushtetin titoist!
Kjo nuk i shpetoj as revistat e femijeve si Pionieri, Gep, Gezimi, Fatosi, qe derdheshin neper shkollat shqipe, dhe brendine e kishin vetem perkushtime per shokun Tito! Poezite e shehirave krijuese zinin faqet e para . Po si te dilnin ne drite krijuesit e mirefillte ne kete mejdan ku garonin shehirat e kultivuar ne komitete. Po te bejme nje pasqyre te tille, do te shikojme se, shumica prej tyre, edhe sot kane zene vende neper faqet e internetit, kane hapur shtepi botuese, kane krijuar mekanizma qe te dalin ne siperfaqen e kesaj hapesire qe te pohojne se krijimtaria e tyre dje, u be nen presion. Por, ata harrojne se edhe sot, i shkriuajne po te njetit pushtues i cili me po te njejten ndjenje, synon te shtype krijuesit e mirefillte!
Po te analizojme gjendjen e publikimeve, serish do te vertetohemi me fakte, se ata qe shkruan per vetqeverisjen titoiste dje, kane nderruar titujt dhe tani ne vend te saj po shpurdhin per demokracine. Dhe demokracine, ne kundershtim me krijuesit e vertete e vene ne funksionalizim ashtu sipas klaneve dhe sipas hujeve qe i kishin ne socializmin titoist.
Si mund ta analizojme dhe ta perfundojme konkluzen per sjelljen e tille te ketyre xhelateve ku krijuesit e vertete e ndjejne barbarinë, por nuk arrijne ta shembin? Nuk eshte kjo nje atak i madh qe i zhduk krijuesit e vertet ashtu siç e zhduken edhe Ukshin Hotin dhe , per zhdukjen e tij , kushedi se sa jane cakrruar gotat ne kuloaret e mediokriteteve, qe e mbajne nje kembe ne Beograd e tjetren ne Shkup! 
Kallauzët e tille qe trumbetuan se punojne per te permiresuar mireqenien e popullit, se jane kombetar, se jane prijes te lirise, ishin vetem karakanxholle qe e lodhen dhe e varferuan gjendjen e tij!Ata pos perfitimeve te tyre personale , nuk bene asgje per popullin. Dhe, per krijuesit qe deshen t’I rrezatojne shkendija te nje te vertete se si duhet te jene te drejtat, liria, dhe pavaresia, ua krijuan zendanet , neper te cilet , i shpien te kalojne nje pjese te jetes mu ne lulen e rinisë, dhe ne zhvillimin e tyre .
Keto rrethana te krijuara nga ndikimi i politikes, por edhe nga ndikimi i atyre qe e perkrahnin ate verberi politike, krijoj nje perballje te tmerreshme. Ata, nuk i zgjodhen metodat se si dhe perse veprojne ashtu. Që ne at e shkolles, nese nje nxenes ishte i nje familjeje jo te pershtatshme per politiken, e te tillë kishte shume, , dhe po ai nxenes nese tregonte shkendija te një aftesie per te qenë intelektual, për të, nese nuk e merrnin rolin e nxenesit të dirigjuar nga mashat, ose sherbetorët, do ta merrte mesuesi! Dhe, pa dyshim se nxenësi, ose te kalitej sipas kerkesave, ose do te binte ndesh me kokefortesine qe do te tregonte dhe to te ngelte i pa perkrahur, i denoncuar. Me nje fjale do te ngelte i ngaterruar nga procedurat qe ishin shume rigjide dhe krijonin vonesa.
Mbase jane shume te pakapshme keto qe shkruhen, por, ishin realitete. Te shpeshten, turmave te nxenesve, neper shume shkolla te asaj kohe, neper gjimazet ku shqiptaret kishin paralele, siç i kane dhe dita sot, u shkonte pas si hije, syri perndjekes. Ai shikonte kush me cilin flet.Çka i tha njeri e çka i tha tjetri. Si i shkruanin hartimet shkollore. Çfare domethenie kishte çdo fjali. Kush mesonte per shkrimtaret e Rilindjes. Perse veshnin xhemperet me dy ngjyera, kuq dhe zi! Perse dilnin te luanin fudboll diten e 11 marsit.
Keto realitete, jane fakte te zhvilluara me procese, per te cilat, u mbajten shume vite burg. Sa banale duken, po aq ishin ne funksion dhe me dinjitet kryheshi detyrat per t’u arritur qellimi! Me kete, edhe armiku do te zhbehej, edhe kurora e roberise do te ndriçonte si diell . Bie fjala, per diten e vdekjes së Titos,dhe pas saj, ne horizont doli e tëra se si duhet te jene te drejtat, liria, dhe pavaresia. Por, per gjithë keto ua krijuan zendanet , neper te cilet , i shpien te kalojne nje pjese te jetes mu ne lule te rinisë, dhe ne zhvillimin e tyre !*

----------


## gjakushi

*7.FUNKSIONALIZIMI I KRIJUESEVE DHE PERBALLJA E TYRE ME MEDIOKRITETET


Krijuesit e Vertetë, nuk e lejuan të nëpërkëmben! 

Ata edhe pse ne rrethana te vështira shoqërore – politike, arritën të mbajnë kontinuitetin! Arritën të mbesin në dimensionin vertikal, siç i ka hije personalitetit te formuar, e qe nuk luhatet si thuprat e shelgut!Ata kompletojnë dita ditës gjymtyrët, per te dale nga ferri i asaj mesjete . Ata serish nuk janë per te marre pozicionet dhe frenjt e pushtetit qe te parandalojne hapat e zhvillimit te shoqerise. Por, me nje racionalizim te mire, bejne projektet te krijohen ne arenen e te se vertetes , asyeja qe ka logjike.
Sërish, ne keto dallgëzime, jane ata qe e qetësojnë gjithe turbulliren qe e shkaktojne mediokritetet me stilin e matrapazeve. Ne kete raritet , ashtu si shfaqen me ide, me qendrime, me veprime te matura, ata pothuajse jane pak, dhe ne solo veprimin e tyre, nderlidhet kompozicioni i madh i shtreses se ndergjegjesuar, qe duke pa veprimet e pamatura, te strukturave dallashe te mediokriteteve, ua mbajne gjalle shpresen, se , kur e kur, e verteta per krijuesit e vertete do te ngadhnjeje!

Fara, apo tipi i mediokritetit eshte fare e ndryshme nga ajo e krijuesit te vertete. Klani i mediokriteteve, perderisa turret te beje poziten, te perparoje ne planin individual, te dale ne ballet e udheheqjes qe te ndaloje hapat e zhvillimit, krijuesi i vertete, mbeshtetet ne idete se si mund te ece gjithe shoqeria perpara. Ata, nuk bejne gara te dalin ne balle te udheheqjeve, por motivojne qe veprat me karakter shoqerore te behen baza per te cilen duhet te mbeshtetet, dhe pastaj te ngritet shoqeria. Krijuesit e vertete duke e ditur se kanë aftesite e tyre , kane vendosmerinë , kane ndjenjen dhe pulsin e mases, dhe mund te degjojne e te shikojne drejtimet dhe alternativat nga do te gjeje obcionin e perfunduar me standard etike dhe me nivel, shoqeria. Karshi tyre, jane mediokritetet, qe pa pasur asnje vecori te tille, bejne adaptime turlifaresh duke ngatërruar parimet, dhe kriteret e zhvillimit. Ata, as qe e lodhin koken per efikasitetin veprues. Ata, enderrojne te dalin ne pah dhe me te te orientojne opinionet me paraqitjet trumbetime, qe kane bazen gjysmake. Qe nuk kane horizont. Qe sjellin verberi. Qe jane te barabarta me shurdhmemecet.

Krijuesit e vertetë jane vlerat e mirefillta te shoqerise. Por, krijuesit e vertete nuk jane si mediokritetet. Ata behen vullnetaret e shkathet per te mbushur gjithe vakumet ku ka nevoje te tille. Ata jane rezervat e mallit ne magaze ku per cdo nevoje duhet perdorur. Por, mediokritetet nuk e dijne as nuk e kuptojne misionin e vertete ne shoqeri perse jane po aq inferior . Perse jane po aq sekundarë. Ata i ngjajne mallit nus te prodhuar qe ka vetem formen por nuk e ka qendrimin. Ata i ngjajne mallit qe duket i standardizuar, dhe askund ne asnje matje nuk del tamam.

Ndryshe nga ata, me nje dinjitet dalin dhe perballen si ata lisat ne ahishte ku kanë mbetur larg njeri tjetrit krijuesit e vertete. Nuk kane premtime. Nuk lejojne trumbetime. Por presin acaret dhe stuhite dhe pa u perkulur shterngohen te thone realitetin ne kohet qe kane dallgezime. Ne kohet e turbullirave. Ata i dalin perpara mases, dhe I thone : 

Kemi qene gjithmon ne hakun tone. Mos pranoni tregun e zi .

Ne mungesen e forces strukturore te mediokriteteve, ata dalin si tribune . Sepse, nuk i lakmojne pozites qe ua japin ne vendet e arbitrazhit, ku gjaku dhe soji shqiptarë e ka vleren e ajërit. Nuk janë ata prej rangut qe mund te perpunohen si legurat dhe te marrin gjithfare trajtash dhe formash. Kanë nje formatizim te se vertetes, te drejtes dhe te urtisë, me te cilen kanalizojne ne binaret e natyrores dhe legjitimen se si duhet te jete harta e siperfaqes shqiptare. Se si duhet te jete gjeografia dhe klima e saj. Se si duhet ndertuar arkitektuara krijuese e bazuar ne vlerat dhe dijet e verteta te atyre qe e meritojne, por, jo te atyre qe dijne ta shfrytëzojne e keqperdorin .

Perse ne dimensionin transnacional keta kriues te vertete nuk jane te preferuar ? Përse deri tani edhe bota politike e nderkombëtarëve , dhe bota e kultures dhe arsimit, nga ana e tyre ma shume kane rezultuar se komunikojne me mediokritetet se sa me krijuesit e mirefillte. Thua, nuk kane aq informata per to? Thua, nuk kane nuhatje se mediokritetet qe perfaqesojne popullin jane trumbetuesit e nje kotësie. Thua se ata qe kane ndertuar institucione me vlera dhe funksionale, nuk e dijne se per te funksionuar institucionet këtu, nuk duhet t’u prijne gjymtakët?!!!

Gjithe kjo pasoje qe na ndjek dhe pastaj na le qe ne te merremi me shume udhekryqe per te mos u orientuar ne obcionin e te se vertetes, eshte rrjedhoje e institucionalizimit te fuqishem sllav. Ata, kane krijuar strukturat ndikuese, dhe dirigjojne me shume lehtesi. Natyrish, duke pasur bashkepunetoret nga mesi jonë, kane edhe te dhenat per qellimet qe duhet te arrihen. Prandaj, e kane po aq lehte, per te orientuar nje detronizim, si ata qe dalin te bejne desant dhe aktivizojne nje mine. Pastaj, pas saj nga plaget, nga rrënimi, nga gjithe ai mister i ndodhive, vendnumrohet per nje kohe te gjatë. Per ket katandi, per te huajt dhe per realizimin e strategjise se tyre, jane shume te pershtatshem mediokritetet, dhe ata e kane perkrahjen. Ne te kunderten, vlerat e verteta krijuese jane te anashkaluar. Me nje fjale, jane te shtypura dhe te perjashtuar nga cdo lloj i komplimentariteteve qe i degjon opinioni. Sepse , duke i vene ne heshtje, ata arrijne te bejne vonesen . Por, kane nje vetedije, se nuk do te arrijne te ndalin gjithmon konsolidimin e tyre...*

----------


## gjakushi

*8.KRIJUESIT E VERTETE KUNDREJTË DOGMAVE TE MEDIOKRITETËVE 


Në ketë relacion te kësaj vazhdimësie, gjithmonë ka plasaritje. Por nuk arrihet të behet ndarje . 

E para, se mediokritetët kane mekanizmin fleksibil. Ata perkulen se jane edhe demagogë edhe poltroon. Dhe nuk te japin mundësinë të besh perballjen si duhet. Bile, ne kete pikëshikim, as krijuesit e vertetë nuk kanë aq force te dalin me qëndrimet e tyre sepse, mediokritetët janë në balle të te gjitha proceseve. Nëse dikush synon te jape një vlerësim të tillë si arritën të zejnë furrikët per të kontrolluar apo per të nxjerr zogjtë e tyre trashëgimtarë kjo shtresë mediokritetësh do të perpiqem te elaboroj ca shembuj.
Le te behet e qartë se, një shekull perandori e udhehequr nga Akademi te stërvitura si ajo e Beogradit, Moskës, Athinës, Sofjes , Shkupit, që në valet e një interpretimi, kanë pasur perputhjet dhe logjikën e njëjtë, kanë arritur me lehtësi të kenë sukses. Asnjë nuk ka vënë dilemë se si gjithë trojet shqiptare, me aq lehtësi morën trajtat e sllavizimit. Një rast shumë eklatant mund të paraqes, një fshat të Strugës, që për gjithcka , nga gojëdhanat prej kur daton , ka hy ne lashtesinë e mbi 3000 vjetëve, me të njejtën vazhdimësi te banorëve qe jetojnë dhe ndjehen shqiptarë, pas viteve të shtërngatave sllave në këto anë nga emri autokton Pohum, merr emrin Poum. Sa esenciale eshte qe krijuesi i vërtetë , gjegjesisht po ata njerëz te shumë brezave, qe u perballen me shume sakrifica mbijetimi, e hetuan se këto dy terme nuk kane asgje të përbashkët. Nese Pohum, jepte alarmin e nje mbijetimi dhe të zhvillimit shqiptar, Poum, jepte kushtrimin per te miratuar projektet strategjia asimiluese sllave. Nëse Pohum i bente rezistence me ndershmëri duke mbrojtur moralin, këngët, veset, kulturën shqiptare, Poum, instalonte dinakrinë, shpifjet, që do të hapnin kauzën e konfliktit që të ndodhte ajo që e dëshën .

Po çka deshën ata të Poum ? 

Ashtu siç shtrinë gjithë petkun e tyre sllav në territorin e shqiptarëve, që nga vend emrimet duke u dhenë kuptime sllave, ata ndertuan dhe shumë objekte mbi objektet fetare te shqiptarëve. Ata , i prishën dhe dogjen gjithe shkrimet e Kodikëve nëpër Kishat qe kishin prejardhje ilire, dhe ruanin nëpër gjithe vendet e tyre shkrime e mbishkrime qe ishin dokumente te qarta te nje gjeneze shqiptare. E gjithe kjo , i stimulonte mediokritetët të bëhen argatët e atyre qe e mbanin frerin e sundimit, dhe per shperblime , ata fitonin mjete materiale. Fitonin privilegje. Fitonin mundësi, qe me nje drejtim gishti, per nje fjale të thenë, e shumë here të shpifur, të mbusheshin burgjet me njerëz shqiptar, ku u pritej xhezaja sipas dshirave të atyre qe gjykonin.

Nëpër këto katandi, kalonte qenia shqiptare. Këto realitete që dukeshin prej gjithçkah I i kishin vene ne shenjester që të heshteshin. Ashtu siç u heshtën shumë kërkesa për njerzit e zhdukur pas 1945, kur pa gjyq, e pa urdher, u humben qindra vetë. Për ata lëre që nuk u be kërkesë të dihen a jane të gjallë, të vdekur, apo të burgosur. Në këtë mister të pa zbuluar, akoma egziston zona që nuk lejohet të shikohet, për çfarë misioni ka shërbyer. Dhe ajo zone, edhe sot e kësaj dite, është zona ku kanë marrë shqiptarë dhe i kanë syrgjynosur , për të mos e pare diellin kurrë ! Në atë anë të Samokovit, ku krahas këtij makabriteti, është rindërtuar edhe fabrika e armatimit, ku ka të dheëna se një numër i madh i atyre personave të rrëmbyer kanë punuar per të prodhuar armatimin, me të cilin , sa e sa shqiptarë janë vrarë ! Sa e sa janë burgosur nga shitja e kotrabanduar e agjenturave.

Etapa e burgosjes së shqiptarëve për një armë të gjetur, nuk ishte aq e lehtë që të heshtet. Kjo etapë e zezë, i beri mediokritetët të dalin, që për të marrë grada, trumbetonin se jane aq të devotshëm dhe ata që nga lindja e diellit, kur këndonin gjelat e pare, e deri në perendim të yjeve në qiell, jepnin përshëndetjet në formën e selamit, Da zhive drugarot Tito, da zhivee Jugosllavija! 

Ajo moto, ishte mode ma e madhe e bijve që ua kishin rrëmbyer baballarët dhe nuk e dinin se a kane varr , a jane gjalle. Me një fjalë, ata bij që nuk dinin as nam e nishan per baballarët, si kundershperblim kishin nje vend pune nëpër kombinatet e drurëve ku sharronin dërrasa. Ashtu duke sharruar drunj e duke bere dërrasa, ata sharronin më keq duke thirrur vend e pavend Zdravo Makedonijo ! Ky ritëm kaq tendencioz, i kishte acaruar gjendjet, por mbi te gjitha kishte inatosur shume krijuesit e vertete , qe perpiqeshin te nxjerrin ne dritë realitetin qe e kishin ngulfatur po ata që kishin pesuar zi e ma zi, dhe tani deklaronin per nje Parajse te sllavëve !

Përse dua t’i theksoj këto pika kaq të ndjeshme por kurrë të trajtuara ?

Përse deri tani në permasën shqiptare, ka gjithfarë shkrimesh, por nuk ka shkrime që trajtojnë një realitet të hidhur , që akoma prej tij rrjedh vreri. 

Përse gjithe kjo padretësi e bërë, dhe strukturat e mediokritetëve qofshin krijues, apo udheheqës pranojnë në planimetrinë e fatit të shqiptarëve zhvillimin me teori të kapilaritetit. 

Deri kur, ne do të rritemi e zhvillohemi me infuzione kapilare? Përse na duhet që në krijimtari të kemi po aq tensione dhe të paverteta që dalin nga përshtatjet dhe kopjimet e strategjive që i përdorin ata që na nënshtrojnë? 

Në këtë logjikë të shfrenuar, krijuesit e vërtetë e kanë humbur ritmin. Sepse, zhvillohen mediokritetët me progresionin gjeometrik. Binomët , trinomët, piramidat e krijuara nga kjo ushtri e këtyre mjerakëve, ka shkaktuar faza të ekstremeve ku limiti i tyre gjithmon e synon zeron! Dhe gjithcka e shumëzuar me zero, me cilin barazohet ?*

----------


## gjakushi

*9.NDJENJA KRIJUESE E KRIJUESIT TË VERTETE


Duke u nisur nga një realitet i krijuar i një mjegullnaje tiranike të sistemit, duhet analizuar rrethanat dhe gjendjet e krijuesëve. Nëse mediokritetët me lehtësi krijojnë rrethana përshtatshmërie per të mbyllur vrimat apo per të dhenë një pamje arrnimi në krijimtari, krijuesit e vërtetë nuk e bëjnë atë nëse u mungon ndjenja . Ata në këto rrethana shtypëse të tiranisë socialiste ju federaliste, të përndjekur deri në barbari rrezikonin te mbesin dhe pa energjinë jetësore, sepse, ashtu të pa përfillur, pa vende punë, përpunonin në meditimet e tyre frymëzimet .

Nëpër forcën e një mistike të pa pare, krijuesit e vërtetë qysh nga antika e këndej, kanë arritur të krijojnë mbi gjithë ato barazime të ndryshme të asaj ngecjeje shoqërore. Dhe hëpër hë, kanë mbetur të përjetshëm, pavarsisht se sistemeve të tilla nuk u dihet as nami, as nishani , aq më tepër, personave mediokër që kishin frenjtë e udheheqjes! Po te marrim rrjedhimin e nje analize të kohës së Ilirisë, do të nxjerrim shumë pak , gadi se asnje te dhënë krijuese, pos mbetjeve të përballjeve që ka arritur të bëjë një femër si Teuta ! Ajo strategji e mbijetesës së saj, as në rrethanat e tanishme, dhe asnjeherë nëpër shekujt nuk u be çështje shqyrtimi, se zgjidhja e nje të vërtete të qenësisë së shqiptarëve duhet mbështetur si zgjidhje e plotë dhe sipas parimit të një të vërtete të kohës së mbretërisës Teuta.

Kjo ishte vetëm një rrezatim, që të nderlidhim fijet se pa frymëzimin për të bërë prurje të një niveli individual, krijuesi , pavarësisht në cilin drejtim të krijimtarisë niset te hap horizontin e të shikuarit në krijimin e udhekryqeve. Ashtu siç është krijuar misteri i një tendosjeje të keqe per të krijuar nivelet e punës së marimangës , që për të arritur deri te gjahu, cdo gjymtyre e saj, vepron për atë qëllim! Këtu del pyetja që gjithmon ose ngel pa përgjigje, ose e merr një përgjigje që per asnje pale nuk është e plotë. Per ata që janë krijuesë tregon jo saktësi, është pa përmbajtje, ndërsa për lexuasit, është me nje lëndë stërkeqëse që as u shërben për krijimin e mirëqenies, as, u mundëson të hapin horizonte lirie. Ndersa pushteteve, deri diku ua ngrit flamurin që për nga trumbetimet si është, sado lart të ngritet valvitja e tij, sërish dukjen e ka si në gjysmështizë.

Atëherë parashtrohet pyetja se krijuesi duhet të krijojë përse ia imponon profesioni, apo krijuesi duhet të bëjë punën e tij ashtu si i shperthen frymëzimi?!

Edhepse, krijuesi ne këto rrethana,që rrezatojnë mister, edhepse të shpeshtën njeri me profesion, të shpeshtën e saj, që nga arritja e grades profesioniste, nuk ka gjetur vend pune. Dhe si i tillë, duke rendur pas krijimit të rrethanave të mbijetesës, krijuesit , jane gjendur në pozicione mjerimi. Ka shumë fakte që mund të faktojnë një realitet të hidhur të krijuesëve që aparati shtetror, arriti t’I largojë nga vendlindja, dhe ata, ose morën shtigjet e mërgimit, ose hynë në burgje pa dashjen e tyre, por, me krijimin e strategjive qe krijonin skenarë të tillë.

Sot mund të flasim per shtresa të ndryshme krijuesish të shperndarë në mërgatë . Sot mund të flasim për një varg të gjatë të krijuesëve që vargjet e tyre u mbetën nëpër kazamatet e Goli Otokut dhe Idrizoives. Sot mund të flasim per nje numer të madh të krijuesëve që vargjet e tyre mbetën baushtellëve dhe restoranëve të Evropës dhe Amerikës. Por, a mund të bëhet dhe nje sinkronizim që të flitet për të gjithe ata krijues që i mbuloj heshtja dhe varferia, dhe pos nëpër dhomat ku mblidheshin për dasma , apo konakëve të mortit, nuk arritën të shpalojnë krijimtairnë e tyre?

Është për t’u ndriquar dhe pamja tjetër që lindi nga shtërngesat e viteve të tetëdhjeta dhe për arsye ta asaj shtërngese, që shqiptarët të mos marrin pjesë në varrimin e bijëve që kishin qenë nëpër burgje, dhe ja , vdekja u trokiste befasisht. Por, pushteti , sado që kishte marrë hak me caktimin e burgjeve, nuk ishte i ngopur me aq. Ai , ushtronte dhunë, që në vdekjen e tyre të mos merrte pjesë popullata, që përkunder këtyre urdhërave, ajo, njëpërnje, merrte pjesë. Dhe, varrimet i bënte vërtet siç kishte hije kurmi Ii të vdekurit, që përsëgjalli kishte qenë i vdekur. Ai i vdekuri i gjallë , në sytë e pushtetit ishte një llahtar. Dhe ata, perms mediokritetëve që i kishin në çdo nivel nisnin fushatat të bejnë ndriçime. Për këtë, dihen njerzit mediokritetë që me aparatet e incizimit në atë kohë, ia behnin çdo tubimi, qoftë nëpër dasma , ku këndonte Shkurta dhe Iliri, qoftë në morte ku vdiste ndonje i burgosur apo i përndjekur.

Çka arritën me këto mekanizma? Çka bëri krijuesi i vërtetë që ndjente etjen dhe urine të shfaqë deshprimin përkundër shtypjes që bëhej?! 

Realisht këto hapa bëheshin paralel. Pushtuesi dergonte misionarët dhe ata, strukshem, dhe me dinakëri mblidhnin materialin. Meqenese përmbajtja u dilte shume me e gjerë ata kerkonin të parët. Çaushët e nxitjes së atyre eksceseve, ashtu siç ua vendosën emrin , Dhe pas kësaj, qysh në mëngjes, ia behnin në oborr të marrin atë që ka ngritur në shtyllë flamurin me shqiponjë përse në atë shtëpi do të bëhej dasëm. Ata ndalonin të parit që i prinin kolonës së dasmorëve përse kishin flamur. Ata merrnin në pyetje krye këngëtarin për repertoarin e këngëve ku këndohej dhe kënga Moj Kosovë më kësula të bardha!
Ajo që ishte më ekstreme, ishin varrimet. Një vargan i madh i njerzve me pushtet ne federate zbritën në popull të gjykojnë këtë formë varrimesh. Ata direkt goditën varrimet në Gostivar dhe Kërçovë të dy bijëve të popullit. Njëri ishte Xhemil Selimi , i cili pasi beri tri vjet, u shpall irredentist e separatist,pas një aksidenti ku humbi jetën. Populli ne varrimin e tij, ia dha meritat, dhe ai u varros me nderimet më të larta. Pushteti e gjykoj permes mekanizmave të vet , se varrimi i tij i kishte kaluar lavdatat , dhe kishte qenë më madheshtor se sa varrimet që u beheshin në Dedinje te Beogradit apo në Butell të Shkupit, shumë përvoborcive apo burrave shtetëror.

E njëjta fushatë ndodhi me varrimin e Abedin Hysenit nga Zajazi, djalë hasret, i cili kishte kryer fakultetin e historise në Prishtinë, dhe kishte rënë në burg per tri vjet. Pas daljes, familja e marton. Dhe pas martesës, me deshirën e nënës, se djali, ka kaluar burgjeve me lagështi, i preferon të shkojë në pushime në Ulqin! Pa e ditur ajo se shërbimet sekrete përgjojnë veprimet e tij. Dhe ai , akoma pa u treguar ndodhia, ra në ujërat e lumit Lim! Ata që e kanë përndjekur pas, ka dëshmi se kanë qenë veprimtarë të UDB. Por, sado që u përshpërit, nuk u tregua misteri. Por, doli ne pah diçka tjetër. Se në atë varrim u manifestua heroizmi i personalitetit militant, dhe patriot,të të vdekurit që kishte mbyllur derën e shtëpisë. Me një fjalë, edhe nga shkrimet që u lexuan, ai doli hero.
Por, kjo nuk e gëzoj pushtetin. Ata kishin lëshuar zagarët me aparatët në xhep dhe kishin incizuar gjithe fjalimet për rastin e lamtumirës së fundit. Pastaj turravrap, siç bëjnë ata që marrin dhurata per “ myzhde”, i derguan të dhenat në Komitet. Në polici. Në Lidhjen Socialiste, dhe Lidhejen Komuniste . U ngritën me net e me ditë strukturat dhe nisën fushatën per të gjykuar veprimet e seperatizmit. Jehuan radiot, televizionet, dhe gazetat. Toptema : Varrimet e separatistëve dhe irredentistëve, motiv per fushatë.

...

Prej këtu del niveli i përsosshmërisë se krijuesi i vërtetë ka pasur tema të ndryshme, dhe me shumë frymëzim që të përshkruaj gjendjen që zhvillohej nëpër ato rrethana të kriminalizuara deri në ekstrem, ku të dejtat dhe liritë e njeriut dhe kombit, ishin të nëpërkëmbura. Po si të përmbyllej kaptina e nëpërkëmbjes nga dhuna e përditëshme që bëhej nëpër çdo sportel të institucioneve ku trokiste shqiptari, dhe përpara tij qëndronte si një karakanxholl zyrtari?*

----------


## gjakushi

*10.DILEMAT PARADOKSALE TË TË QENËMIT KRIJUES 


Nëpër gjithë krajatat shekullore, ka pasur krijues. Por, një dilemë ka egzistuar gjithmon. Kush janë krijuesit e vërtetë ?

Në këtë binarë të këtyre mendimeve, kanë hapur kuvendimin shumë përfaqësues, qe kanë dashur të sqarojnë se cili është krijuesi i vërtetë. Kjo dilemë, edhe në kohën tone është aktuale. Sot, kur, përditë në vitrinat apo tezgat e shitjes, dalin libra nga shumë autorë, me një teknikë të shkëlqyeshme te lidhjes, dhe të kopertinave, por që nuk kanë vlera. Bie fjala, sa do të jenë në përballim të kohërave këta krijues që të përcjellin porosinë shekujve, me prozën dh e me poezitë, apo nëpër lëmitë e tjera krijuese?

Nëse marrim shembull që mundet shumë bindshëm të tregojë se qëndresa e këngëve popullore, e krijuar nga krijuesi popullor, ka arritur të bejë mbijetesën nëpër shekuj , si do te arrijnë të mbulohen ata që sot pretendojnë me një numër të madh te titujve te shkruar nëper librat e publikuar, pa kritere vlerësimi dhe pa vlera, të arrijnë mbijetesë.
Në të kundërtën, thua janë mundësi këto që pretenduesit e shume veprave letrare, që bëhen trumbetues se jane produktive, pa u shkuar ndërmend se kjo teori, edhe në normën e lartë të natalitetit, ka treguar nivele të ulëta të mirëqenies shoqërore, prej ku, pasojat e saj, jane kurorëzuar me shoqëri që nuk krijonte kualitete por mjerime, siç, mund të clësohen veprat e tilla qe mbushin vitrinat e panairëve, dhe asnje prej tyre nuk thotë asnjë risi. Ose, nuk ka nivel as perafersisht te quhet veper që kalon kufinjtë e veprave te shkruara më përpara nga krijues që u kanë rënë shekujt mbi!

Nëse duam te rikujtojme risite aktuale të nje Homeri antik, si do të ishte ai I krahasueshem me një Homer te ditëve tona, që as përafërsisht nuk i afrohet ?

Shpeshherë ka ndodhur që krijues me vepra te vogla per nga faqet e shkruara kanë sjell kualitet me te lartë dhe jane më të plotë, se sa, te tjerë që kanë vershuar mbi siperfaqet e faqeve te nxira te letres se bardhe per të treguar boshësinë e domethenieve. Do te theksoja, me mire një Nonda Bulka, i cili, per aq sa ka shkruar, eshte me i perkryer se nje plejade hermetikësh, apo nje plejade narratorësh që rrijnë e vrasin mendjen, apo qe rrijnë e leshojnë kukama per klithje dashuriçkash!

Përfaqësuesit e kësaj letërsie mulate, janë bërë një shtresë e gjerë që mbulojnë gjithë horizontin krijues me nje tymnajë, që arrin të zhdukë në kthina , veprat me prurje te shendetëshme ne krijimtari. Kjo i ka vënë në dilemë të gjithë . Të parët janë lexuesit që shijojnë një sterkeqje dhe për atë, numri i tyre, po te bëjmë një analize, ka rënë dukshëm. Përse eshte krijuar kjo gjendje, akoma nuk ka as vetedie, por nuk ka as nje veshtrim. Ndersa realiteti, flet per këtë pasojë. Sepse, lexuesi, ashtu siç ka shije të ushqimit, të veshjes, dhe të ndryshimeve të tjera, ka arritur që në këtë përmasë , të kerkojë diçka të saktë në pjatën e krijimtarisë.

Nëse dikur ushqimi gatuhen nëpë kazanët e mëdhenj, dhe mbusheshin enët e mëdha në sofrat kolektive, per të bërë gëzimet familjare, sot, ajo kohë eshtë ndryshuar me ushqime të shtruara në restorantë qe dita ditës sjellin risi! Edhe krijimtaria, është specifika e të kërkuarit stil, që shton oreksin e lexuesit, dhe atë e nxit, nga ajo qe ndjen që ai afersisht të bëjë edhe zë që të motivohet dhe një lexues! Kjo nuk ndodh ne këtë kohë. Por ndodh që , nga lexuesi i cili ka arritur me mundim të përfundojë një veper te reklamuar nga tryzat e promovimeve, nga mediumet, që të flasë sëpaku deri tek nëntë lexues te tjerë se u ndje keq, dhe i pa plotësuar nga ajo që priste nga ajo veper letrare. 
Raporti i nje lexuesi qe flet mire dhe arrin të bindë të dytin ta lexojë atë veper, dhe i nje tjetri që flet tek nëntë se nuk u nda i lumtur nga leximi i vepres qe lexoj, flet per nje diversitet. Por, akoma per dukuritë e tilla nuk ka hapur gojë kritika. Ajo me portalin e mbyllur pothuajse nuk ka leshuar asnje ze se ku jemi e ku po shkojmë. Ka rastisur, që për shumë vepra që nisën të bëhen vlerësime, të kishte, ose kritikë pa ekuiliber te bazuar ne kriteret shkencore, ose, vlersime kuturu, perse autori qenka i Kryeqytetit, ose qenka lider i ndonje Klanshoqate. Ose, ajo qe eshte me e keqe , se autori eshte femër, dhe kush guxon te flasë pë letersinë mulate te krijuar nga femra krijuese.

Si do të ishte e udhes, nëse, sa per të pasur një trashëgimtar një çift bashkëshortësh të kishin femijë ose pa këmbë, ose pa duar, ose, pa gjymtyre të tjera, të ndijimit, shikimit, … ! Ose, në relacionin e arkitektures së ndertimit, si do te ishte e udhes te ndertohej nje bina e madhe per nga pamja, pa ballkone, pa dritare, pa dyer… pa funksion!

Këto shembuj i mora, sepse, në realitetin krijues, gjithcka ka. Nese lind nje veper letrare, nga vakumet e saj që shfaqen në përmbajtje, në ide, në strukturën e fjalive, në metafora, në simbole, del se vepra i ngjan nje foshnjeje që ose ka lindur para kohe dhe është djeg nga ikubatorët e zhvillimit, ose, ( kete rast nga intervenimet e redaktorëve e recensentëve!), ose , nga pamundesia e lindjes në kohë, ka pësuar turbulence nga vonesa!

Atëherë, si të zgjidhen këto dilema ?

Jam i mendimit se këto behen me nje arsimim shume me rregullar, ku do të sinkronizoheshin të gjitha mundësitë që ai që do të tregonte aftesitë e krijuesit, do të kishte të gjithe mundësitë e perdorimit të atyre elementeve krijuese. Ashtu, si nje specialist i lemise fizike qe me anen e laboratorisë do te spikase te vertetat e asaj lemie. Ose si nje njohes i matematikës që ligjet e saj nuk do ti ndryshonte sepse nuk do te fitoje rezultatin e saktë në llogaritje! 

Këto dilemma i ka edhe krijimtaria, per te cilën egzistojnë edhe mundësitë e përgatitjes, sepse, në kohën tone, ose s'do te kete krijues popullor qe do të mbesin gjeni, ose te gjithe do te thirren ne Vasko Pashen dhe Gorkin, autodidaktë !*

----------


## gjakushi

*II.PERCAKTIMI I VLERAVE KRIJUESE*

----------


## gjakushi

*2.1.PERCAKTIMI I VLERAVE KRIJUESE


Janë krijuar dilema se si të përcaktohen krijuesit. 

Kështu si zhvillohet realiteti , ne mesin tone, i preferuar eshte ai krijues qe ka qenë në përputhshmeri me politikën dhe me sistemin. Kjo ka alarmuar deri ne nje shqetësim, shtresat më të ndergjegjësuara të popullit, dhe sot hapen horizonte debatuese. Për atë qe zhvillohet , a ka bazë të vërtetë të krijimit të qendrave që mund te merret me përgatitjen e gjeneratave. Me hapjen e mundësive per të krijuar vlera te verteta të personave të arsimuar që, prej tyre të pritet një sfide krijuese.

Kështu siç ishim, nuk kishte mundesi të shenimit të një norme të lartë të arsimimit. Qendrat Universitare kishin kritere te tjera, prej ku, më lehtë dhe më shumë diplomoinin kinezët se sa te merrnin diploma shqiptaret. Ishte për tu habitur perse gjithe ajo tendosje e madhe e strukturave të Universitetoit shtetror në Shkup, që me nje sjellje aq rigjide, per nje gjysme shekull, krijoj shterngesa te ndryshme.

Shqiptaret, ma lehte diplomonin ne Slloveni dhe Kroaci, bile dhe ne Sërbi, se sa ne Maqedoni. Qendra universitare e kesaj republike , kishte krijuar shume strategji, qe kishin synim si te dalin me pengesën e zhvillimit të tyre. Kështu nga Akademia e shkencave te saj, u hartuan plane edhe ma ekstreme se sa Platforma e Vaso Çubrillovicit… dhe Garashaninit. Si udheheqese, dhe si dirigjuese e zhvillimit ne republike, ajo gjithmon synoj te beje institucione te pastra maqedonase. Në Akademine e shkencave edhe sot nuk ka te punesuar shqiptar, pos nje shqipfolesi! Në Ohridsko leto, që mbahet dy jave,  jepen per muzikë xhez, po aq mjete sa nje Universitet shqiptare i Tetoves qe harxon per nje vit. ! Tek Mbremjet e poezise te quajtura Strushki Veceri, jane shpalle laureate te ndryshem nga gjithe shtetet e botes, nga Serbia shume here, ndersa nga Kosova nje, dhe asnje shqiptare nga Maqedonia .
Këto shembuj eklatantë kanë një nevojë te analizes, per te ndricuar rrethanat perse ishin te tilla. Dhe, po ato rrethana perse ndikonin aq barbarisht ne rrudhjen e mundesive zhvillimore te krijuesëve, te cilet, duke mos pasur asnjefare mundesie per te krijuar, ngecnin te shpeshten edhe nëper pengesat e procedurave te perndjekjeve, apo te burgjeve. Pra, si mund te arrinin krijuesit të nxierrinin ne drite veprat letrare, kur per punene e tyre asnje mundesi e pageses nuk behej.

Po te bejme krahasime , krijimtaria e maqedonasve, gjithmone ka qene ne perkujdesje. Ndersa krijuesit shqiptare te anatemuar. Ka pasur te tille qe ne bashkepunim me sistemin, apo ne sherbim te policise letrare, nxorren ne drite veprat e tyre qe ishin te mbushura me perkushtime per Titon, vetëqeverisjen dhe deklamime te ndryshme qe i shkonin pershtati pamfletit qe e kerkonin komitetet !

Kjo ndodhi edhe neper botimet e librave shkollore, ku emrat e fshatrave, toponimet,...,pastaj, historia, gjeografia, po edhe letersia, mbusheshin me falsifikime. Bie fjala, nxenesi mund te mesonte per Jovanoviç Zmaj, por jo per Naimin. Nxenesi mund te mesonte per Goce Delcev, por jo per Emin Durakun, apo heronj te tjerë ! Nxenesi mesonte se iliret jane barbarë, dhe se sllavet e jugut kishin arritur ketu te sjellin civilizimin! Nxenesi degjonte perbuzje per fene Islame, ndersa luftat e kryqezatave ishin shpetimtare te civilizimit!

Gjithe keto reflekse te synimeve per te krijuar nje pamundesi krijuese, e detyruan krijuesin e vertete, qe me pak vellim te veprave, te krijonte nje domethenie te madhe. Po te shikohet Pirgu i lartë, per nga vellimi, eshte nje roman shume i vogel, por ka nje prurje te fuqishme artistike. Por, per Teki Dervishin, autorin e saj, kurre nuk u mendua per nje shperblim. Po ashtu, njeri nder poetet markant , Abdulazis Islami, në vend qe te shperblehej, ai u ndalua, dhe iu dogjën veprat e krijuara. Nuk do te flasim per krijuesit qe dhan vepra te krijuara nga burgjet. Edhepse ne ato rrethana te nje pamundesie, ata serish arriten te gjejne kohe, te ruajne me kujdes shkrimet e shkruara neper letra te ndryshme, dhe pastaj, pas daljes nga burgjet, te krijojne veprat, si Avni Elmazi me librin Idrizova shtepia e ferrit, apo Shaban Xheladini nje shumë i burgosur shume vjecare .

Prej kesaj hallakame, ne preiudhen e krijuesve jane hapur kaptina te reja. Per ato, kritika letrare duhet te beje çka mos, qe t’ua jape edhe vendin qe e meritojnë . Sepse, ndryshe krijohej nje krijues qe pa e perfunduar krijimin e merrte honorarin, ndersa tjeri, per botimin me mundim te vepres se tij, ndodhete te hyjë burgjeve. Prandaj, edhe per nga aspekti i trajtimit te veprave, edhe per nga niveli i tyre, edhe per nga vlerat qe sjellin, eshte mire, qe per kriuesit te perpilohet nje prezentim antologji, ku pos autobiografise , do te mund te paraqitej nje pjese e vepres se autorit, por e dhe vlersimi per vepren. Do te jete nje sihariq, dhe nje pune plotesuese, qe te perfaqesoje nje pjese te krijueseve te anatemuar. *

----------


## gjakushi

*2.2.PËRNDJEKJA DHE BURGOSJA E KRIJUESIT

Krijuesi shqiptar, vecmas ai qe jetoi ne kthetrat e roberise se Maqedoise, u detyrua te jete per gjithe kohen i perndjekur. Bile, dhe i burgosur. Prandaj, shkrimet per nga vellimi per krijuesin e tille mbeten te pa perfunduara. Ai i ngjante Antonia Porchias, i cili per se gjalli beri vetem nje veper te vogel te titulluar “Voce “ e cila nuk i kaloj as 100 faqe , por per realitetin e kohes mbeti nje veper e plote dhe me shume domethenie! 

Edhe krijuesi shqiptar ketu ne kete vend te roberuar, nuk arriti te dale i plote ! Jo se ai ishte si Antonio, por, se ndjenjen e tij e vrane perndjekjet. Dhe burgosjet.

Nuk eshte i vogel ai numer krijuesish qe kaluan vite me radhe neper zendanet e krijuara te sistemit maqedonas. Po te hidhet nje sy dhe te behet drite mbi gjendjen e krijuar te ketyre viteve, do te dale, se maqedonasit me nje barbari te papare kane ditur si te veprojne kunder krijueseve shqiptare. Ata, duke angazhuar deri ne ekstrem metoden e perndjekjes, arriten te pergatisin shume skenare per krijuesit. Dhe qellimi i tille ishte si te arrijne te fusin ne rrathet e kurthave te gjithe ata qe do te guxonin te benin nje ze te artikuluar qe do te mbante jehonen e nje kushtrimi per te ndergjegjesuar masat.

Te gjithe keta krijues qe rane nga skenaret e tille, me vone do te dalin te gjykohen si njerez me qellime shume te rrezikshme. Si njerez organizues per rrenimin e sistemit. Si njerëz kriminele! Ne varganin e tyre do te hyjne edhe prifterinj qe mbanin liturgji ne kisha. Edhe hoxhallare qe mbanin derse ne medrese. Mesues qe u shpjegonin shkronjat vogelusheve dhe kishin theksimin se gjuha shqipe kishte ca shkronja te vecanta qe gjuha e maqedonasve nuk i kish! Profesore qe kishin shpjeguar mbi bazen e veprimit te Rilindjes kombetare, e cila tok me Lidhjen shqiptare te mbajtur ne Prizren, kishte tendenca te nje shteti real shqiptar, ku gjeografia e teresise territoriale nuk i ngjante nje Shqiperie tabut, të prere nga politika e kohes se Evropes, ne te kunderten, do te ishte nje Shqiperie etnike!

 Kishte e cka nuk kishte te burgosur! Bie fjala çiftat e Mehmet Geges dhe Shaban Xheladinit. I pari, nje militant mesues qe fliste se nuk jemi turq qe te shperngulemi per ne Turqi. Se keto vatra te paret tane na i lane amanet ne t’i trashegojme ! Dhe, i dyti, pasi mori gradat e oficerit , nga Beogradi ku shikonte se si po behej diskriminimi shqiptare, filloj te shkruaj letrat qe kishin nje permbajtje te kerkesave per barabarësi te shqiptareve me te tjeret. Terë kjo, kishte nje essence, se liria e shqiptareve ishte asgje, dhe se ata ma keq se ne kohen e kralit, i kalonin ditet duke rendur ne cdo kantier per te fituar kafshaten e bukes.

Kjo perndjekje e ketyre personave nuk kishte perzgjedhje. Aty hynin dhe permbyteshin shume shtresa shqiptaresh. Edhe atë, ata të ndershmit qe ishin barinj, bujq, shtepiake te devotshem. Qe ishin gurbetqare, zejtare e tregtare.

Barinjtë se me tufat e veta kishin hy neper sinuret qe i ruanin njerez te armatosur maqedonas. Dhe, se nga kurdisjet apo nga kercenimet qe do t'i benin ne mbremje sapo te binte erresira, ose do te zhduknin bariun, qe pastaj te niste perndjekja kush e vrau tek vatha, ose, do t’ia dergonin policine qe ta prangoste se ai kishte demtuar pronat e sinureve te fshatrave maqedonas. E nga kjo, realizoheshin dy qellime. 

I pari , qe, do te vepronte gjykata, duke marre llojlloj vendimesh, ku bariu edhe dy tufa te tjera te shiste , nuk do te arrinte te paguaj tarifat e gjykates. Dhe, u ngritej nami sovraneve se ishin te prekrahurit e komiteteve, se u shkon fjala, dhe se kush e cenon sinurin e tyre, ashtu do te pesoje.

Por, kjo kenge e Mukes, nuk u kendua gjate. Me 1980, mesuesi i ri, Avni Elmazi i Sermenoves, i cili, te shtunave dhe te dielave, per te dale krah i ndihmes, merrte bagetine e familjes, qe t’ua mundesoje edhe vellezerive qe te rehatoheshin, dhe te pushonin nga aktivitetet e javes. Dhe, nëper keto zigzake te jetes, ai u ndesh me banoret e Leunoves , ca komitetxhinj te njohur te asaj ane qe e dridhnin Gostivarin. Ata te armatosur , me pretekst se mesuesi Avni, duke kullotur tufen, ka bere shkelje ne territorin e tyre. E sulmojne por nuk arrijne te fitojne. Mesuesi Avni, me dy qent e tij dhe me shkopin e bariut, arrin te mposhte grupin e armatosur, prej ku nje del i vdekur dhe kater me duar e kembe te thyera e te kafshuara nga qentë.

Jehona mori dhene. Avniu u burgos. Dhe u denua 11 vjet heqje lirie ne burgun famkeq te Idrizoves, ku njohu shume patriote te burgosur. Ai atje nuk ndejti si i burgosur. Me aq sa pati mundesi, me aq sa e mbajti elani dhe ndjenja e tij prej patrioti, krijoi vepren madhore te titulluar drizova Shtepia e ferrit . Edhe pse per nga vellimi e vogel, me nje tufe poezishe, dhe me nje tufe tregimesh, ajo ka arritur te tregoje nje realitet shume domethenes, per jeten e te burgosurve. Per  rethanat e krijuara ne burg, per brutalitetin e tyre .

Sa eshte e vlershme vepra e ketij martiri, po dhe e shpallur si e rrezikshme, flet ajo se, ai edhe pas daljes nga burgu, nuk kishte rehati. Ai perndiqej nga strukturat qe kishte instaluar pushteti ne fshatin e tij, duke ngritur nje qender policore, dhe nje Bashkesi lokale dhe ofiqari, prej ku shkonin varg informatat per cdo ndodhi. 
Ky fshat, per arsye te aktivitetit te me parme, kur vepronin me heroizem forcat e Ballit kombetar, ishte bere arena e veprimtarise se Avniut dhe Naser Veliut ! Prandaj, edhe pushteti, kishte pergatitur shume bashkepunetor,veprimtarë qe u jepnin lajme! Per, kete arsye, nga rrethanat e keqesuara te veprimit dhe te mbijetimit, edhe Avniu edhe Naseri do te braktisin vendlindjen dhe do te shkojne ne Zvocer. Atje , do te koordinojne aktivitetin per te pergatitur kryengritjen e armatosur.
Me keto ide , ky tip i krijueseve, nuk arriten te bejne vepra madhore, por, lane gjurme te medha ne historine e lavdishme te mbrojtjes dhe clirimit te tokave te roberuara.*

----------


## gjakushi

*III. KRIJUESI DHE POLITIKA*

----------


## gjakushi

*
3.1.RAPORTI I KRIJUESIT ME SHOQERINE DHE POLITIKEN


Që nga fillimi , njerëzimi ka pasur nevoje per krijues. Dhe ata nismen e tyre e kane . Sado qe veprat nuk egzistojne por krijimtaria e tyre edhe ne librat e shenjte rrefehet. Po, ta marim si shembull, njerzimi, pas Adamit dhe Eves, dhe lindjes se femijëve te tyre, e ka nismen nga krimi! Kabili njeri nder vellezerit qe ngriti doren dhe vrau Habilin, nuk ka te dhena se si dhe cka beri pastaj, Sigurisht, nisma e zgjerimit te njerzimit nis nga ai. Edhe pse ka thenie se Kabili ka qene I mallkuar, dhe tani, ne jeten e dy bashkeshorteve qe nuk arrijne te kene riprodhim, thuhet se jane nga damari I tij! Metaforikisht thonë : Kabilja e mallkuar!

Keto parafrazime na japin mundesi te vijme tek konstatimi i Rporteve te krijuesit me shoqerine, pastam me politikën. 

Krijuesi, gjithmon ka qene i spikatur si person unikat, dhe ndaj tij , nese nuk ka ngritur doren e krimit shoqeria, ka ngritur politika. Ose, nese ai i ka dale ne mbrojtje shoqerise, ka ngritur ballafaqimet me sistemin qe ka dominuar. Prandaj, keto raporte te ndersjella, kane krijuar nje lende te madhe te te dhenave, qe po te fillojme t’i spikasim , do te nxjerrim mijera e mijera fakte, ku deshmohet se ne variacionet e ketyre raporteve , Krijuesi gjithmon ka qene ura bartese e nje te vertete te ndaluar!

Dukja e krijuesit ne keto rrethana ka ngritur shume epersi por edhe pasoja. Per keto gjera kaq te rendesishme, qysh ne shekullin 4 para eres sone, Greqia e ateherëshme i dha nje randesi te madhe krijuesit.Nese edhe sot verehen anashkalime te ndryshme te krijuesit nga shoqeria apo nga pushteti, ne ate kohë, pesha e tij ishte e nje vecantie te randesishme. 

Mund te theksohen dy veprat e  te te madhit Homer, te cilat, jo vetem atehere qe u radhiten ne piedestalin e kryeveprave prej ku dilnin mesimet se si te behet zhvillimi, te mbrohet nderi, te mbahet mbijetesa, dhe shume gjera te tjera, por, nga tjetra ane, te ngritet deri ne kulmin me te larte, aftesia e Krijuesit, qe do te nderohet pergjithmone.

Ky realitet i mbrojtjes se Krijuesit si qenie e vecante, nuk do te jete e serialit te nje vazhdimesie. Sepse, kete vleresim do te dalin ta nderpresin shume furtuna ideshe te shoqerive apo te pushteteve, qe do te synojne te fusin ne velin e harreses krijuesit dhe bemat e tyre.Sado e tillë, krijuesi arrin te mbroje autorsine e tij krijuese. Ai futet ne te gjitha perballjet qe te ruaj poziten e tij ne shoqeri, edhepse lufta e atij perballimi, ishte nje tendence shume delikate qe i ka lene pasoja.Sado me pasoja, krijuesi arriti te behet person i elites , i cili, ne lidhje strukturore me krijuesit, mori rolin e udheheqjes shoqerore. Keto raporte te tilla , te krijuesit dhe shoqerisë, pastaj te krijuesit dhe politikes, arriten deri tek ndertimi i metodave dhe formave qe ai do te veproje qe te udheheqe.

Kjo dalje e ketij tipi njeriu, do te vecohet neper dialoget e Platonit, ku do te marrë rolin e nje personi qe ka aftesi te trajtoje fenomenet shoqerore me nje ton kritik . Perqendrimi i tillë per te krijuar poziten e dominimit ne shoqeri, qendrueshmerine dhe kriteret e veprimit, do te mundesojne krijimin e hallkave ku do te lidhen pastaj te gjithe mundesite e struktures krijuese qe te kene ndikim ma te madh ne shoqeri. Ajo gjendje e atehershme, eshte pothuajse e barabarte, apo identike me synimet e sotme ku tendencat e mediokriteteve, me nje shpejtesi te madhe adaptuaese turren te zejne pozicionet e tyre qe te kene frenjt e udheheqje.
Nese ne kuadrin e krijuar te manipulimit turren te hyjne shtresa të mediokriteteve, tanime krijuesi i vetedidshem per kete, ai synon te krijoje kuadrin psiqik dhe te ndergjegjesimit te shoqerise, se krijimi i cdo kuadri tjeter, ka per qellim perfitimet dhe me kete, synon te nenshtroje shoqerine! Te ketij sensi, apo te kesaj natyre kaq identike ishin gjithe veprat e krijuara te tragjedive dhe komedive, per te shpjeguar ate krijim te gjendjes shoqerore, ku pos traumave dhe rendimeve, pos pikellimeve, dhe plageve, nuk kane synime tjera ata qe udheheqin.
Krijuesi i vetedishem per keto rrenime shpirterore te shoqerise, ku krijohet arena rreshqitese e nje arsyeje pa baze, perpiqet te beje nje zhvendosje te ketyre pozicioneve, qe te rikthehet gjendja e nje arsyeje me baze. Ai krijon marredhenie ne krijimet e tij per nje arsye te qarte.Keto tipe te till a te kesaj spikame, ma se miri i shpjegon mitologjia greke e cila duke mitizuar shkrimtarin, pra  krijuesin, arrin deri tek shfaqja e tij si magjistar i fatit, qe ka aftesi qe te nxjerre shoqerin nga e keqja ne lumturi.
Per kete mund te binden te gjithe ata qe e dijne mitin e Akoncios dhe Sidipes. Djaloshi i bukur dhe i pashem Akoncio, nje pasaik nga Kiosi, shkon ne Delos, te beje blate per Artemiden.Takon atje Sidipen e cila ia rremben edhe shpirtin edhe zemren. Ai e ndjek nga pas qe t’i bije ne sy! Megjithatë, nga ky rast, ai zgjedhmetoden se si ti bije ne sy, ne kohen kur Sidipa e bukur shetiste neper kopshtin e bukur, per t’i shkruar mbi lekuren e nje molle : “Te betohem per Artemiden, o Akoncio, se s’do te jem e tjeterkujt, por vetem e jotja “ 

Gjithcka pastaj behet e njohur, behet nje pengese e madhe, qe sahere Sidipa synonte te martohej, I shkonte mendja tek betimi, dhe ajo pavetedishem synonte te mbahej premtimi!
Ky rrembim I forces me ethe dhe me zjarrmi  qe i shfaqej vashes Sidipa, perse hyjnesha kerkonte te mbahej premtimi, apo kjo enigma e krijuar e ketyre rrethanave, e ka shpie shoqerine e asaj kohe t’u besoje mendjeve te ndritura krijuese. I ka mitizuar ato.Dhe, sido qe te ishte, te kerkonte kush ishte dora, apo çelesi magjik i kesaj zgjidhjeje, siç ishte rasti i zberthimit te atij misteri qe kishte aftesi ta beje vetem Akoncio, sa here Sidipa ndjehej ligsht.
Prej kesaj ndodhie lindin dilemat . Po sikur keto gjera qe beheshin dhe vete Sidipa pesonte. Sikur ato te ishin nje kurth? Sikur te ishin magji?

Te tilla brenga nisen te krijohen ne raportet e shoqerise me krijuesit. Mos valle ata paralajmeronin kohe shterngatash. Kohe ku do te rrenohej gjithe ajo qe ishte e bere dhe nuk do te mbeste asgje. Ne keto raporte nderhynte politika, dhe keto veprime te krijueseve filloj t’i perndjeke. Prej atehere e deri tani, sa e sa Xhordano Bruno ka pasur. Edhe tek shqiptaret te tille ka shume. Vlen te permenden Luigj Gurakuqi, Jusuf Gervalla, Rexhep Elmazi, etj…*

----------


## gjakushi

3*.2.KRIUESI SFIDA E SHENJTE



Nese faktet flasin se nga koha antike, krijuesi eshte trajtuar si nje mbinjeri, sot Krijuesi eshte ai person qe di te krijoje kuptime te sakta mbi zhvillimin shoqeror. Jo rralle, mund te bijme ne konstatime, se njerëzit ne pergjithesi kane kuptime te qarta mbi jeten. Atyre u duhet pika e orientimit. Ndaj per te krijuar njerëz qe me kohen mund te ballafaqohen, shoqeria por edhe pushtetet e tyre, gjithmone kane bere perpjekje te arsimojne shoqerine. Prej kesaj del, se shoqeria ka interes te kete krijues te mprehte. Nuk eshte shume e randesishme se cilin rrjedhe te jetës do te perfaqesoje, nuk eshte e randesishme se krijuesi cka do te krijoje, eshte e randesishme, cka shkruan, dhe perse ate qe shkruan do ta jetësojë !

Ne keto relacione, mund te kete krijues te cilet kane vepra qe i shfrytezon njerzimi. Por, ka krijues qe mund te quhen gjeni. Gjenite e tille, shume rralle mund te lindin . Tek shqiptaret, nuk e di nese dikush eshte cilesuar gjeni. Sadoqe ka krijues qe kane arritur te bejne vepra me nivel. Bie fjala si gjenite e artit, Melville, Whitman apo Thoreao te cilesuar si gjeni te lindur.

Ky perjashtim eshte bere nder shqiptare. Sado qe gjeni te ndryshem ka pasur. Por perse deri sot e kete dite ne cilsimet e gjenise, nuk eshte vene ndonje krijues. Perse talenti i tyre eshte perjashtuar nga ajo kala e pranimit te vlerave.Do te ndertojne ne te ardhmen sensin e tille qe te shpallin gjeni edhe shqiptaret? Kjo le te mbese nje dileme e madhe qe do te spikase origjinen e kesaj vlere. Sepse, shqiptaret per luftera kane dhane heronjt qe mund te cilesohen gjeni. Bie fjala Skenderbeu, apo Adem Jashari! Shqiptaret kane dhane edhe femra me aftesi gjeniale. Mire eshte te theksojme aftesite krijuese te Nene Terezes, qe po te ishte ne trollin e shqipeve, kushedi a do te arrinte te siguronte kafshaten e bukes, por, jo te mundej te ndihmonte skamnoret. Flasim per kohen kur ajo jetoj dhe veproj. Flasim per kohen e dominimit te atyre pushteteve, qe ma shume te shpronesonin edhe materialisht edhe shpirterisht, sepse dominonte ideologjia!

Perse atehere mos te mundet njeriu te krijohet gjeni ne kete vend? Edhe nobelisti me prejardhje nga Gostivari, Ferid Murati, arriti te radhitet tek gjenitë. Por, nuk arriti nga ai vend , Ismail Kadare, qe te persose metodat krijuese. Atij, ne kohen e demokratizimit te vendit, me e veshtirë, dhe me e pambrojtur iu krijua situate krijuese. Dhe largimi i tij e pati po ate domethenie, se vendi i shqipeve , nuk i krijon gjenite, por i zhduk. Ai per të mbijetuar dhe te rikthehet si nje Krisht i ringjallur, patjeter u nis rruges se arratisjes. Sepse Ballkani, ne pergjithesi, kurre nuk i ka dashur krijuesit. Keto raste egzistojne edhe tek popujt e tjere te Ballkanit. Nje nder shembujt eshte edhe Nikolla Teslla, i cili, po te mos arrinte te promovonte vlerat dhe ato t’i pranoheshin ne Amerike, ai nuk do te njihej.

Ne kohen tone ka rastisur te degjohen edhe shkrimtare qe i ka denuar me vdekje vendlindja! Salman Ruzhdie, per Vargjet Satanike, shpetoj fal mendimit per krijuesit e botes perendimore. Apo fal botes Angleze. Ashtu si Kadare, qe u be i njohur, dhe i shpetoj cdo ndalese nga censura, vetemevetem perse kritika franceze e ngriti ne piedestalin ku e meritonte. Por, nuk mbeti pa reagime deri tek vendi ku ndahet Nobli, dhe diplomacia shqiptare nuk e perkrahu, bile e perqeshi ! 

Krijuesit shqiptare nuk mund te krahasohen me Whitman dhe vepren e tij Fijet e barit. Nuk mund te krahasohen me Shakspeare. Por, nuk duhet anashkaluar deri aty qe te mos flitet se krijuesi gjeni egzistoj ne token Arberore. Ai mbeti i lavdishem me krijimtarine popullore ! Edhe me krijimtarine artistike qe neper krajatat e jetes, lirisht mund te thuhet se ishte Sfida e shenjte. Njeri nder to, Naim Frasheri, per gjithe ato qe krijoj, fal nivelit te tij intelektual, por, edhe nivelit te larte artistik, me plot goje mund te themi se sot, standardi i gjuhes shqipe, ështe marre dhe nga krijimtaria e tij. Por, ajo qe ishte me e madherishme, ky krijues, arriti të ngrise lart gjuhen shqipe dhe ta beje si gjuhe Perendie. Po, çka ishin atehere njerëzit qe e flisnin ate gjuhe! Mos ishin enxhuj? Po, perse aq fushata te ashpra kunder tyre? Perse i shpallnin sikur jane djaj?

Per keto tentime te mohimit shqiptar, per dhunen dhe terrorin qe e bene pushtuesit mbi to, krijuesi shqiptar arriti te beje veprat qe kane nje nivel te duhur ne krijimtari. Por, nuk arriti per to te beje lëvdatat. Sepse, ne mospasje te institucioneve te mirefilleta qe i deshi koha, ne mos pasje te mundesive per t’u perkushtuar per vlerat e krijuara, ne mos pasje te rehatise dhe sigurise se tokes qe gjithmon e mbanin si monedhe kusuritje ne agjenden e vendosjes, Fuqite e medha, u be e pamundur te krijohen rrethana qe do te ndriconin edhe kete ane qe ndricon si xhevahiri!

Neper keto realitete te krijuara, po me te njejtin synim, po me te njejtat metoda, duke arsimuar shoqerine, dhe duke liberalizuar e demokratizuar marredheniet shoqerore, qe te krijohet edhe klima e nje humanizmi qe do te funksionalizonte gjithe mundesite e te shprehurit, do te arrihet , bile, shume shpejte do te arrihet qe te dale ne spikame gjithe ky vleresim. Sepse, edhe kur eshte heshtur, edhe kur ka pasur tendenca per ta zhbëre, si popullin po edhe krijuesin e vet, ai ka ditur te jape edhe heronjte, edhe kenget, edhe strategjine e luftes dhe te fitores. Poashtu ka ditur te jape edhe krijuesit qe kane qene sfida te shenjta.*

----------


## gjakushi

*3.3.KRIJUESIT SHQIPTARË SI MARLOW


Nese bota ka arritur te hape horizonte te ndryshme per te arsimuar gjithe shoqerine, dhe per ata te krijoje kushte shume te mira, kjo gje nuk ngjet me Hapsiren shqiptare. Si ajo ka edhe shume vende ne Afrike edhe Azi. Ka edhe ne ca pjese te Evropës. Edhe ne Amerike e Australi. Por, te flasish per temperamentin e mbijeteses shqiptare, do te thote te analizosh ne hollesi gjithe rrjedhat. Edhe aty ku mendon se eshte keq, per hire te nje tradicionalizmi qe ka bazen tek nje lashtesi shume e paster dhe heroike, te shpie te analizosh gjithe segmentet e asaj, se si duhet kultivuar.

Nese analizojme elementet krijuese te kesaj gjendjeje, ku shqiptaret nga relacione te ndryshme te perballjeve , kane ngec ne aspektin e krijimit te te mirave materiale. Edhe pse te vendosur ne nje siperfaqe me  shume kilometra det, me male qe kane shumcka per karakteristike te ndihmojne zhvillimin, me fusha qe mund te japin bereqetin me forcen frytdhenese, me klimen qe eshte shume e pershtatshme, shqiptaret perjetuan shume tendenca te renieve. Po pas ketyre, ata u ndergjegjesuan te bejne ngritjen e lavdishme. Aty lindnin krijuesit. Aty lindete heroizmi. Dhe ai art i mbijeteses se tyre sot ka dhene nje spikame origjinale qe te trondise mendimet boterore. Keshtu ,po mos kishin ndodhur gjithe ato rrenoja luftrash nuk do te arrinte te behej romani Keshtjella , qe gjeniu i letrave shqipe te artit, Kadare, ka bere nje surprise ! Po e njejta ngjet me paraqitjen e romanit Gjenerali i ushtrise se vdekur .

Kjo nuk eshte habi. Te tilla vepra qe spikasin elemete shume origjinale qe mendja e njeriut ne bote perjeton caste te gezimit, lumturise, per mbarështrim. Thua ka mundur te behet ndonje drame si Cuca e maleve? Po nje liber drame me ate narracion qe ka , por per qellimet qe shpreh ne perputhje te të gjithe atyre karajatave qe dominojne, dhe del si deshire per t’u ndryshuar, si deshira , e Dijes, kur klith “ Sikur te isha djale! Keto spikama, keto klithma, keto peripeti te jetes, kane zene vend ne nje shtrese te gjere te popullit ku erresira sa vinte dhe mbulonte skajet e drites. Ne ate shtresim, keto fluska apo, keto rreze dalin sikur bejne lufte te kote. Por, ia arrijne ! Sado qe te njejtet kerkesa te shqiptareve per nje jete, per nje puls me te shendetshem, per prurje ma me vlere, jane shprehur edhe ma heret tek De Rada, tek Samiu, Naimi, tek Veçilharxhi dhe te tjere. Jane shpreh tek Vaso Pasha i cili, me nje vetmohim ka bere qe Bardha e Temalit te behet nje deshmi vezulluese se si arrin te mbroje nderin dhe trimerine qe trashegonte nga te paret!

Me te gjithe keto, e pastaj me risite sjellese te shprehjes lirike sic bie fjala me Migjenin, nje urragan lirik, i cili per kohen qe jetoj, mbeti pothuaj edhe ne stil, edhe ne jete po aq i ri, aq energjik, aq aktual. Por, per deshiren e tij qe te kishte nje grusht e t'ia ngjese malit qe nuk bezante, dhe nuk pranonte idene per te ndryshuar gjendjen e katandisur te mireqenies se gjithe popullit, per lumturine e nje numeri te vogel pushtetaresh, qe organizonin ahengje dhe krijonin strukturat se si te shtypnin permasat e gjera te popullit!

Krijuesi shqiptarë eshte forca origjinale  qe ka interpretuar talentin e ve, dhe guximin per te gjykuar paraqitjen e atyre fenomeneve shemtake qe i binin mbi shoqerise dhe ia mbyllnin horizontin e zhvillimit. Ne kete kerkim , ne kete ndertim te kesaj Kalaje ndertuese, akoma nuk ka arritur te spikatet gjeniu krijues shqiptar. Edhe kur kane arritur te bejne nje nderim te tille, ai ka pas nje shtrirje provinciale. Ndryshe eshte nderuar krijuesi shqiptar ne Shqiperi, ndryshe ne Kosove. Nese ne Shqiperi, krijuesi duhej te pembush vlerat dhe te behej i pelqyeshmi i Biros politike, ne Kosovë, ishte po i njejti arshin qe pershtatshmeria krijuese shkonte ne perputhje me Lidhjen Komuniste. I ngrituri ne piedestal per vlerat e narracionit prozaik Sinan Hasani , ishte fituesi dhe i poerzgjedhuri i antologjive qe krijoheshin ne federalizmin titoist, per ate se ishte anetar i larte i Lidhjes .Te tille si ai kishte edhe nje varg krijuesish, qe bene perpjekje maksimale si te gjejne shprehjet , metaforat, simbolet, qe ia varnin si kurora Titos, qe te duket tribun lirie, ne kohen kur mbi shqiptaret zbatoheshin metodat e dhunes dhe terrorit.

Por te tille nuk ishin te gjithe krijuesit . Bie fjala krijuesit shqiptare, shfaqeshin ne shume horizonte. Ata i paraprinin gjithe idese se si te arrihet deri tek liria. Organizonin aksione te ndryshme. Nje nder ta vlen te permendet Adem Demaqi i cili , duke paraqitur romanin “ Gjarpijt e gjakut” mori hijen e nje sfiduesi qe gjithe rinine e kaloj burgjeve. Kishte edhe te tjere si ai. Por , me tragjiku qe ra nga pritat dhe pergjimet ishte Jusuf Gervalla bashke me vellaun e tij Bardhoshin dhe Kadri Zeken, te vrarë ne UntergrupenBah te Gjermanise. 

Nese analizojme keta krijues, duke ua bashkangjitur dhe krijues te tjere te lemive te tjera, do te bindemi se krijuesit shqiptarë jane si Marllow...!*

----------


## gjakushi

*3.4.SHPERDORIMI I KRIJUESEVE NGA SHOQERIA DHE POLITIKA


Edhe pse e domosdoshme, kjo natyre e te perfillurit te krijuesit nga shoqeria, dhe nga politika ne permasen shqiptare, pothuajse ka munguar. Ka munguar per shume aspekte. Ka munguar per aq sa kane qene frenjt e dirigjimit te politikes. Por, edhe frenjte e devijimit te shoqerise.

Ne dekadat e fundit, kur filloi nje ndryshim i shumeanshem i shoqerise, kur befas filluan te marrin jehone shume dukuri qe ose shkonin ne hap me moden, ose ishin devijimet gjigande te shoqerise, u pa se Krijuesi edhe njehere do te marre goditje! Si dhe perse ashtu do te goditej. Vlen te marrim vetem ca shembuj qe me kohen e transformimeve shoqerore, ma shume se ai qe e ndjeu asnje tjeter. Sepse, duke mos qene i lindur te luaj rolin e ndryshimit te gezofit, ai gjithmon me kriteret e tij nga nje distance , e shikoi se shoqeria, shume me lehte e ka te kenaqe ndjenjat aty per aty se sa, te krijoje sistemin afatgjate te te arriturave dhe vlerave te qendrushme.

Nga shterngesat qe kishte bere monizmi, nga njemendesia ekstreme, gjithcka qe ishte pak me liberale, vinte e shfaqej si nje mundesi qe do te krijonte hapa te sigurte zhvillimi. Dalja ne drite e mjeteve informative, e gazetave te pavarura, apo private, qe kot e merrnin kete emer, se mvareshin nga gjithcka, nga radiot dhe televizionet qe dolen si kerpudhat ne cdo qytet, dhe ajo qe ishte me e madhja nga perhapja e shtepive botuese, qe pa asnje kriter botonin vepra letrare, vetem nese autori i paguante shpenzimet e botimit! Keshtu, doli nga mundesia edhe nje kriter qe mund te ruante dinjitetin e Krijuesit.

Nuk ishte vetem kjo goditja e krijuesit. Per te, cdo dite dilnin ne skene bema te ambalazhuara dhe me shkelqimin pompoz per nga promovimet, e humbnin jetesisht te qenmin e vertete te vleres se krijuar dhe krijuesit qe anashkalohej! Dukuria e promovimeve letrare per cdo vlere te dyshimte, e anashkalonte vleren e mirefillte. Publikimi neper gazeta, dhe marrja neper emisione nga radiotelevizionet private, po aq e goditi nje realitet, dhe aty u promovuan te gjithe ata qe aq ma pak e meritonin , por, ja qe u ndaheshin rubrika per te bere analiza e veshtrime! Kjo ishte diktati i politikes, sepse, ata qe e promovonin veten neper keto institucione, ose ishin te preferuarit e partive apo lidereve, ose udheheqnin ne politike. Dhe, per te krijuar opinione se ja, vetem ata dijne te jene kreatoret qe masa t’ua besonte udheheqjen, benin llojlloj cirkusiadash!

Po ky veprim ishte ne shoqeri. Ata neper vende publike . neper stadium, livadhe, restorane, organizonin tubime, dasma dhe elektorate te ndryshme. Vetem sezonat e dasmave, po te spikaten , në sezonen e veres po edhe te dimerit, kur shume mergimtare vijne te bejne pushimet, ne trojet e vendlindjes bëhet nje rrembim i papare. Neper to marrin pjese gjithfare nivelesh. Nese kengetarit pak i vjen era, muzika eshte krejtesisht e vjedhur, dhe nuk korrespondon aspak me ate qe kishte tradita jone. Po ashtu edhe vallet qe behen pa u ndalur e kane ndryshuar pamjen. Do te verehet se ne dasmat shqiptare, mund te luhet e te sterluhet shume here Gajda, nje valle maqedonase, se sa Shota nje valle shqiptare. Po ajo qe bie ne sy , eshtë krejtesisht kopjimi i ca stileve te Evropes qe duke i pa atje te punesuarit, i bartin ne vendlindje t’i vene ne repertoarin e gezimeve   ! Me kete dua te them, se gjithmone behet nje largese nga Krijimtaria e vertete dhe nga vlerat e verteta te trashegimise.

Nese bie pyetja : Si duhet te veprojme?

Per kete mund te kete edhe pergjigje adekuate, por ja qe per momentin perderisa vrgani i gjate i ketyre ritualeve vazhdon, eshte e pamundur te pergjigjemi. Sepse, per nje kenge qe e kendon nje kengetare qe eshte vetem 20 perqind e veshur, apo per nje valltare qe dredh belin , mund te jepen mijera euro! Per nje urim qe behet per çiftin qe martohet mund te jepen qindra euro. Per nje loje te nuses qe ka fejuar filani per te birin, mund te derdhe dollare dhe evro duke i hedh ne ere ! Po, sa para derdhin keta njerez qe mbajne apo nuk mbajne mend nese kane blere nje liber per vitrinat qe qendrojne bosh!

 Mund te jete pak  si tendencioze kjo pergjigje. Por, eshte shume reale. Mergimtaret tane, per te krijuar karakterin e njerzve qe kane kapital, e derdhin ate neper ahengje qe mund te jene te nje niveli edhe më ndryshe po te organizohen me plan, e jo te blejnë plumba e plumba , për të shkrepur që te degjohet ne mesnate rafali i shkrepjeve nga armet qe i posedojne me leje apo i marrin nga personat qe punojne ne pushtet dhe disponojne me mundesite e paisjes se tyre!

Si do te ndjehet krijuesi kur e shikon kete realitet se ne nje dasme ku nje i ashtuquajtur komandant lufte, me pozicion ne pushtet, dhe xhet pas xheti bashkepuntor,  per fejesen e birit te tij, me suiten e gjithe njerzve me pozite ne polici, me kallash gjuan pa ndalur rafalet , per te shprehur gezimin familjar, dhe, nga tjetra ane , per te vene ne dijeni se ai posedon me mekanizma te tille te forces, qe poqese nuk i shkon per llafi te han erresira!

Keto çudi, i kane zhvilluar dhe i kane trashur shumica e njerzve qe kane bizneset ne Gjermani apo ne Zvicer, ne Itali dhe Amerike. Sespe, ata, kane pasur mundesine te organizojne takimet qe ben elita e pushtetareve , dhe ata kur kthehen , separi vene ne dijeni te pushtetshmit se do te vijne ne vendlindje per te manifestuar keto veprime qe tham. Bie fjala, per nismen e nje shtepie, per themelin e saj, jane djeg ne ajer shume rafale plumbash, qe po t’i krahasosh me luften e 2001 , pothuajse ma shume plumba u dogjen per nje dite, se sa per nje vit lufte. Dhe, po te merret ne menyre figurative, ma shume gjak u derdh per themelet e saj, se sa per themelet e sovranitetit te nje shteti qe duhej bere! E kjo mund te pershkruhet me therjen e 120 deshve qe duke u pjekur ne hell, perfundojne gjate nje dite bashke me shume Amstella e litra raki!

Po perderisa ndodhin keto cudi , si nuk ndodhen mrekullite qe per nje veper te Krijuesve te mirefillte te beheshin organizime! Ne cilin promovim letrar ka pasur mijera njerez? Sa eshte shitja e librave neper panaire qe organizohen? Sa kushton vlera ma e larte e nje vepre te krijuesit qe shperblehet nga Qeveria qe ndan mjete? Ne krahasim me nje kenge qe zgjat 5 minuta dhe nje roman, vlera e pagese  se kenges ne province ku kendon kengetarja paguhet shtrenjt, ndersa Krijuesit nuk i jepet mundesia as darke te haje ne ate dasme!  

Per keto dukuri, e titullova si shperdorim i krijuesve, sepse, shoqeria ka mundesi, ashtu sic ka edhe politika, te sjelle ekuilibra shume me racionale, dhe te mendoje se pa i dhene vendin e merituar krijimtarise, nuk do te arrije te kete shendet te plote te vleres dhe mireqenies se vet .*

----------


## gjakushi

*IV. TALENTI KRIJUES*

----------

